# Turkish Defense Industry by 2030 - catch up with the UK , France and Germany



## MMM-E

The progress in the Turkish defense industry is unrivalled. No other industry in Turkey has done so much in so little time. In the last decade, Turkish businesses and state-owned R&D centers have put amazing effort into their work and received amazing outcomes


-- ALTAY Tank with AKKOR Active Protection System
-- TAI HURJET Jet trainer and air close support Fighter Jet 
-- TAI TFX 5th gen stealth Fighter Jet
-- TAI T129 Attack Helicopter 
-- TAI T625 Utility Helicopter 
-- TAI ATAK2 Attack Helicopter Project 
-- TAI 10-12 tons class Utility Helicopter Project
-- TAI ANKA MALE UCAV 
-- AKINCI HALE UCAV 
-- Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV 
-- GOKTURK Military Satellites
-- BURAK Space Probe Rocket and Launch System 
-- UMIT Space Launch System
-- HISAR-A Air Defense System 
-- HISAR-O Air Defense System 
-- HISAR-U Air Defense System
-- KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System 
-- MEHPOD Jamming Pod 
-- Aselsan Airborne stand off Jammer
-- ADA class stealth Corvette 
-- MILGEM-I class stealth Frigate 
-- TF-2000 class Destroyer 
-- MILDEN class AIP Submarine 
-- SOM-J network enabled Cruise Missile
-- ATMACA Subsonic Anti ship Missile
-- GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
-- GOKTUG BWR and VWR Air to Air Missiles










*ALTAY third generation+ Main Battle Tank*

Its development is now complete and it is ready for production 

and BMC won the contract to mass produce Turkey's next-generation main battle tank 
( 250 units + 750 optional ) .. 1500hp domestic engine will be ready by 2024

Altay Tank equipped with state of the technology, capable of providing all kinds of tactical support for a 21st-century army

Weight : 65 tons
Armament : 120mm L/55 caliber
Range : 500km
Speed : 70 km/h
Entered service : expected in 2020

Special modular reactive composite Armour Protection
Aselsan VOLKAN III new generation Fire control System
C3I System
Laser warning System
Battlefield target identification System
CBRN protection
Life support system
Fire extinguishing and explosion suppression System
360 degrees situational awareness System
Both the gunner and the commander will be provided with stabilised day/thermal sights
Laser range finder having hunter killer capability
Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA) and Bar Armour Systems
Soft Kill (Smart Smoke Curtain) System
Hard Kill AKKOR Active protection System
12.7mm Remote control Weapon Station
Jammer against remote control IED attacks
YAMGOZ Telescopic Elevated Observation System (EOS)









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*ELECTRONIC WARFARE TECHNOLOGY*



*Aselsan KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System*

-- Entered service : 2015
-- Radar Electronic Support (ES System) and Radar Electronic Attack (EA System )
-- Analyzes multiple target signals in a wide frequency range
-- Automatic identification of threats
-- High precision direction finding
-- High precision position fixing with multi platforms
-- to jam and deceive conventional and complex types of land, sea and airborne radar 
Systems
-- Automatically generating appropriate response with digital radio frequency memory capability









Aselsan MEHPOD Jamming Pod








HAVASOJ Stand-Off Jammer Shadow Project

Remote Electronic Support and Electronic Attack (ED / ET) capability project (HAVASOJ - Air Stand Off Jammer) in the air platform

Airborne SOJ will be produced for the purpose of detecting and diagnosing enemy communicationsystems and radars (air defense, early warning, etc.), finding their location, and mixing and deceiving these systems in order not to use them against friendly elements, especially in cross-border operations , deliveries will be made between 2023-2025



[URL=http://www.directupload.net]




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*ATTACK and UTILITY HELICOPTER PROJECTS*



*TAI T129 Attack Helicopter *

being developed jointly by AgustaWestland and Turkish Aerospace Industries

Entered service : 2014
Max take of weight : 5.065 kg
Max cruise speed : 281 km /h
Range : 537 km

-- the state of the art EW systems and EO systems
-- Aselflir 300T targeting sight system
-- AVCI Helmet Mounted Display System
-- MILDAR Fire control Radar

1 x 20mm turreted gun with a capacity of 500 rounds
76 x 70mm Classic Rockets
16 x CIRIT 70mm Laser Guided Air to Ground Missiles
8 x UMTAS Long Range Anti Tank Missiles
2 x STINGER Air to Air Missiles










*TAI ATAK-2 Attack Helicopter Project*

ATAK 2 will be a combat helicopter that can successfully perform its missions in harsh geographical and environmental conditions which will have increased payload capacity and modern avionic systems alongside with high performance and low maintenance cost

ATAK 2 is using the indigenous systems such as

-- software
-- mission computer
-- HEWS Helicopter electronic warfare system
-- electronic , avionic and weapon systems
-- MILDAR fire control radar
-- transmission
-- rotor systems
-- landing gears
-- TEI TS1400 turboshat engine













*TAI T625 Multirole Helicopter *

T625 Multirole Helicopter is a new generation, twin engine, 6 ton class Helicopter
and critical systems such as transmission system, rotor system and landing gears as well as aerostructures are designed from scratch in TAI

TAI T-625 made its maiden flight on sept. 6 2018. Serial production is expected to start after 2021 to replace Bell UH-1 Helicopters

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12
Engine : 2 x LHTEC CTS800 ( 1373 shp each )






[URL=http://www.directupload.net]






*TAI 10 tons class Utility Helicopter Project*

TAI 10 ton Utility Helicopter with military configuration suitable for search and rescue and offshore operations will be developed

Max take off weight : 10 tons
Max cruise speed : 314 km/h
Range : 1000 km
Capacity : 20








*TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine *

Manufacturer: TEI
Power: 1660 shp
Weight : 195 kg
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet
seial production : 2024

TS1400 Engine designed for the T625 General Purpose Helicopter 

TEI will create a new turboshaft motor family from the TS1400 ... This engine will be used in T625 as well as ATAK and ATAK-2 Helicopters






,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*UAV and UCAV TECHNOLOGY*




*Bayraktar TB-2 Tactical UCAV*

Entered service : 2016
Lenght : 11,2 m
Max take of weight : 650 kg
Endurance : 24+ hours
Service ceiling : 27.000+ feet

4 x MAM-L laser guided smart munition










*TAI ANKA Multirole UAV/UCAV*

Day and night, all weather reconnaissance, target detection / identification and intelligence missions with its EO/IR and SAR payloads

Transportable Image Exploitation Station
Radio Relay
Remote Video Terminal

Entered service : 2017
Payload Capacity : 200kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 30,000ft
-- SATCOM
-- MAM-L smart munition
[/URL]








*AKINCI UCAV*

Origin : TURKEY
Year : 2019-2020
Status : in-development
Operators : Turkey

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Width : 20 m
MTOW : 4.500 kg
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet


-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L smart munition
-- Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER and HGK guided bombs









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*HÜRJET NEW GENERATION ADVANCED JET TRAINER & LIGHT ATTACK AIRCRAFT*

TAI showcased a full-scale mock-up of the HürJet at Farnborough in July.
It featured a single turbofan engine (F404-GE-402, 17,000lb thrust with afterburner) and underwing pylons carrying indigenous air-to-air (GOKDOGAN/PEREGRINE short-range IIR guided AAMs) and air-to-ground (UMTAS and TEBER-82) weapon systems as well as BNA’s external fuel tank

The HürJet AJT prototype is expected to conduct its maiden flight in 2022 and to enter TurAF service in 2025

Length - 13.4m
Height - 4m
Wingspan - 11m
-- maximum speed Mach 1.2
-- maximum altitude 45,000 ft
-- with its 3000 kg payload















*TF-X: NATIONAL COMBAT AIRCRAFT*

MMU/TF-X was planned to replace the F-16C/D from 2030 and TAI was selected as the prime contractor

TF-X will be a 5th-generation indigenous air superiority fighter with secondary ground attack capability, which will escort and provide air protection to TurAF’s F-35A LIGHNING II fleet. The service currently operates 230+ F-16C/Ds and Turkey is likely to procure some 150 TF-X in the long term as replacements

length 19m
wingspan 12m
over 27,215kg in MTOW
maximum speed of Mach 2
service ceiling of over 55,000ft
combat radius of over 600 nautical miles









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*HISAR AIR DEFENSE FAMILY *

Turkey develops its own HISAR low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Family

HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System will be in service by 2020
HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System will be in service by 2021
HISAR-U high altitude Air Defense System will be in service by 2023-2025











*HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems*

Enter service : 2020-2021
Range : 15 km -25 km 
Altitude : 10 km - 15 km
Guidance/Seeker : Midcourse Guidance with INS and Data Link ---- Terminal Guadiance withImaging Infrared Seeker

The HİSAR air defense systems designed to protect critical infrastructure and troops against enemy aircrafts, helicopters, cruise missiles, UAVs, and air-to-ground missiles















600+ km Aselsan EIRS, is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges








,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*AIR TO AIR MISSILES*

-- 65 km BOZDOGAN ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )
-- 30 km GOKDOGAN ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )






RF seeker







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*CRUISE MISSILES*


*SOM air launched Cruise Missile *

-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- network enabled capability ( only a few country in the world )
-- Stealthy and precise
-- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
-- Imaging Infrared Seeker
-- INS / GPS
-- Terrain Referenced Navigation
-- Image Based Navigation
-- Automatic Target Recognition
-- mach 0,94 speed
-- SOM-1 : 300 km range ... SOM-2 : 800 km












*800-1400 km GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile*







*ATMACA Anti ship Missile*







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


*SIMSEK Satellite Launch System*

-- 1,5 ton payload
-- 700 km altitude











*Turkey's first high resolution electro-optical satellite GÖKTÜRK-2 has been indigenously designed by Turkish Aerospace Industries and TÜBİTAK Space cooperation*

launched on December 18, 2012 and the satellite is still under the operation of Turkish Air Forces from Ankara/Turkey Ground Station








*Turkey’s first indigenously developed micro satellite LAGARI expected to be launched into space by 2019*

LAGARI micro satellite is equipped with advanced camera and orientation control system, which brings high resolution near-time live tactical surveillance, monitoring, also mapping capabilities at very low cost









*Turkey's first indigenously developed telecommunication satellite TURKSAT-6A expected to be launched into space by 2020*

TÜRKSAT 6A will bring extended capabilities and additional capacity for high and secure data transfer applications with 20 Ku-Band transponders that can be operated simultaneously

Turkey became one of the 10 countries that can produce communications satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MMM-E

*NAVAL INDUSTRY*


*ADA class stealth Corvette *

Length : 99,5 m
Displacement : 2400 tons
Range : 3500 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 1 x 76 mm Oto Melera Super Rapid Gun ( 40 km )
-- 8 x HARPOON Anti ship Missiles ( 140 km )
-- 21 x RAM ( 9 km )
-- 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
-- 2 x 12,7 mm Aselsan STAMP Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter











*MILGEM - I class Frigate ( under construction )*

Length : 113m
Displacement : 3000 tons
Range : 6000 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells MK-41 VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Oto Melera Super Rapid Gun ( 40 km )
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 220+ km )
-- 64 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles ( 50 km )
-- 1 x Phalanx Mk-15 Blok 1B CIWS
-- 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter













Turkey will be 3rd NATO State planning (by 2020's) to use own systems on own designed 7000 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France 

-- GENESIS Combat Management System 
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex 
-- HISAR-O and HISAR-U surface to air Missiles 
-- KORKUT-D 35mm CIWS 
-- 220+ km ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile 
-- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile 
-- SAPAN Rolling Airframe Missile 
-- TUBITAK high energy LASER 
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar


*TF-2000 class Destroyer ( under development )*

Length : 150 m
Displacement : 7000 tons
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
CAFRAD Multi Functional Phased Array Radar ( 450km )
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Aselsan HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar

48 or 64 cells MK-41 VLS

1 x 127 mm Oto Melara Naval Gun ( 120 km )
16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 220+km )
HISAR-O Air Defense Missile
HISAR-U Air Defense Missile
GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
RUM-139 VL ASROC
Phalanx Mk-15 Blok 1B CIWS
25 mm Aselsan STAMP
ORKA Lightweight Torpedo
Sikorsky S-70B Seahawk Helicopter







*450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex *









*MILDEN class AIP Submarine*

Turkish defense industry to design and develop a new class of Submarine, but to develop the suite of electronics, telecommunications, sensors, propulsion and weapon systems that will be integrated into the Boat

The third phase of MiLDEN includes a two year initial design period (2023-2025), which will involve designing the hull and installation of the AIP system. This will be followed by a three year detailed design period (2025-2028) to include the installation and integration of the systems mentioned earlier. The construction of the first Submarine will start in 2028 and the goal is for it to be delivered to the Turkish Navy in 2033

-- the national sonar
-- the national torpedo AKYA
-- national Atmosphere Independent Power (AIP) system
-- Alper LPI radar
-- ARES-2N ESM system
-- integrated communications system
-- X-band satellite communication system
-- MILSOFT software for the Link-11/22 communication system
-- HAVELSAN Sonar integration and Control system
-- TorAKS system (Torpedo fire control system, which is part of the SEDA system)
-- the torpedo countermeasures Sea Crypsis system
-- TUBITAK-MAM is set to develop the hydrophones
-- TUBITAK the vessel’s battery control system and the life support system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

Amazing stuff ... I wish Pakistan and Turkey increase their defense corporation , very impressive stuff .. God Speed Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Tank engine and jet engine are key. And Turkey is still far behind in engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

undertakerwwefan said:


> Tank engine and jet engine are key. And Turkey is still far behind in engine.




even China could not develop Tank engine
the problems with the WS-15 turbofan engine for J20 Fighter Jet needed to be resolved
and WZ-16 Turboshaft engine has been jointly developed by French Safran Helicopter Engine and China AECC consortium


TEI TS1400 Turboshaft gas turbine engine for Helicopters will be ready by 2021 and serial production by 2023







1500 hp diesel engine protype for ALTAY Tank will be ready by 2024
Tusaş Engine Industries (TEI) said that we can develop Turbofan engine for TFX Fighter Jet in 15 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*HOWITZERS*

Turkish Army has the biggest Howitzer fire power in Europe after Russia



*BORAN 105mm Lightweight Towed Howitzer ( 106 units )*

Firing range : 17 km
The 1,720 kg howitzer is consonant with Sikorsky S-70 and Chinook CH-47 helicopters










*MKE T-155 Panther towed Howitzer*

Armament : 155/L52 mm
Firing range : 40 km








*MKE Yavuz Truck mounted Howitzer*

Armament : 155mm L/52 caliber
Number Of Grooves : 48
Firing range : 40 km
Rate Of Fire : Normal: 6 rds/min ---- Impact: 3 rds in 15 sec
Speed : 90 km/h
Operational range : 600 km

Semi-automatic ammunition loading system
Able to fire on a target within 60 seconds, to complete fire mission and relocation in 120 seconds










*T-155 STORM II 155mm 52cal Howitzer*

-New generation fire control system, more precision strike on longer ranges
-Turret and Gun driving system:Fully electric, servo controlled
-New generation devices/Systems/Designs
-Sarp RCWS
-Munition loading mechanism redesigned to be fully automatic from magazine to gun entry, increased firing rate per minute/reduced loading time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*MLRS and Ballistic Missiles*

the UK,France and Germany uses American GMLRS with 39 km SCATMIN Rockets


*Roketsan T-122 Sakarya / TRG-122 guided MLRS*

Diameter : 122 mm
Maximum Range : 40 km
Warhead Weight : 18,5 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 30 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS)








*TRG-300 TIGER guided MLRS*

Diameter : 300 mm
Maximum Range : 120 km
Warhead Weight : 105 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 70 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)








*Roketsan J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 600 mm
Maximum Range : 150 km









*Roketsan KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 610 mm
Maximum Range : 280 km
Warhead Weight : 470 kg
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish OMTAS and French MMP are the most modern ATGMs in Europe



*OMTAS Anti Tank Guided Missile*

Entered service : 2017

Imaging Infrared Seeker with Automatic Target Tracker
Tandem Warhead efective against all types of heavy armored Vehicles
Day & Night and All Weather Operational Capabilities
Effective Against Stationary and Moving Targets
Lock On Before Launch / Lock on After Launch
Fire and Forget / Fire and Update Operating Modes
Setting Coordinates of the Target on Launcher Unit
Firing Behind Covers
Switching Targets
Hit Point Update on Target
Indoor and Outdoor Type Simulators
Modular Design of the Launcher Unit
Modular Design of the Launch Unit Enables Sight Unit to be Used as a Stand Alone Unit

Range : 200 – 4000 m
Diameter of the Missile : 160 mm
Weight of the Missile : 35 kg
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR), Uncooled Type
Sight Unit on the Launcher Unit : TV/Termal Camera
Attack Modes : Direct and Top Attacks
Operating Altitude : -300 and +3000 m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Amin Summe Amin....


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> even China could not develop Tank engine









MMM-E said:


> WZ-16 Turboshaft engine


WZ-16 is for Z15, a civilian helicopter, WZ-10 is the official engine for Z20.

Do not drag other countries in, espiecally those you don't know much.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## royalharris

这个土耳其人是这个论坛著名的一堆屎，偏偏有人喜欢踩上去，有意思

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

YuChen said:


> WZ-16 is for Z15, a civilian helicopter, WZ-10 is the official engine for Z20.
> 
> Do not drag other countries in, espiecally those you don't know much.




China has developed Turboshaft engines with helping of Russia,Ukraine and France
The domestic WZ-9 engine was designed by the 602 Research Institute, with Ukrainian and Russian assistance

and finally more powerfull WZ10 engine .... from WZ-16 and WZ-9 to WZ-10

China should say thanks to Russia,Ukraine and France for helping to own Turboshaft engine technology


Turkey produce under license American General Electric T700-GE-701D turboshaft engine
and now Turkey develops its own TEI TS1400 Turboshaft Engine ...
T-625 Helicopter will make flight with TEI TS1400 Turboshaft Engines by 2021
















*ELECTROMAGNETIC RAILGUN TECHNOLOGY*



*TUFAN*

At IDEF 2017, the new railgun system is integrated in a turret which can be used as ground-based station, but the system can be also mounted on a vessel. The Tufan railgun system can be used for direct and indirect firing operations against ground and naval targets. The system can be also used against air targets and is able to destroy missiles









*SAHI-209*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

royalharris said:


> 这个土耳其人是这个论坛著名的一堆屎，偏偏有人喜欢踩上去，有意思


一击脱离而已.


----------



## MMM-E

only the US , France and Turkey have developed next gen Targeting Pod in NATO


-- Lockheed Martin Sniper / THE US
-- Thales Damocles / FRANCE
-- Aselsan Aselpod / TURKEY


The ASELPOD will enable the TURAF's F-16s to deploy laser-guided bombs by having the ASELPOD illuminate targets with a laser designator. The ASELPOD can also provide geo-location coordinates, which can be primed to INS/GPS precision-guided bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan CATS Common Aperture Targeting System for ANKA-S Multirole UAV*


• Common Aperture with Diameter of 220 mm
• Very Large Aperture for Narrow FOVs and Very Narrow FOVs of IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Cameras
• Larger Aperture Means More Light and Therefore Better Image Quality and Better Range
• Compact and Light-Weight System
• Single-LRU System
• Superior Range Performance
• High Performance IR Camera
• True Full High Definition (1920x1080) HDTV Camera
• Low Light Near Infrared (LL-NIR) Camera
• Common FOVs for IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Cameras
• Laser Range Finder and Target Designator
• Laser Pointer and Illuminator • Internal Boresight Unit
• All-Digital Video Pipeline
• Advanced Image Processing
• Multi Target Tracking
• Simultaneous Target Tracking on IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Videos
• Accurate Target Geo-Location
• Determination of Coarse and Speed of Moving Target
• Inertial Measurement Unit (IMU)
• Accurate Stabilization
• Automatic Alignment with Platform
• Operation in Very Low Temperatures in High Altitudes










*


TEI PD-170 Turboprop Engine  ANKA-S Multirole UAV



*

*

Roketsan MAM-L smart Munition for ANKA-S Multirole UAV*

Length : 1 m
Weight : 22 kg
Range : 8 km ( 14 km with INS/GPS option )
Guidance : laser seeker


----------



## MMM-E

*Network enabled Cruise Missile ( only The UK and Turkey in Europe )*

-- SPEAR-III .....The UK
-- SOM-J ....... Turkey

also KEPD-350 .. Germany ( planed )




*British SPEAR III vs Turkish SOM-J*


*SPEAR III ... The UK*

-- Length : 2 m
-- Weight : 100 kg
-- Speed : hig subsonic
-- Long range 120 km
-- Internal F-35 carriage-capable
-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- High precision navigation with INS/GPS
-- Semi-active laser designation modes
-- In-flight retargeting capability
-- Network enabled capability










*Stand off Missile SOM-J .... TURKEY*

-- Length : 4 m
-- Weight : 500 kg
-- Warhead : 140 kg ( blast frag , semi-armor piercing )
-- Speed : 0.95 mach
-- Long range 150+ nm ( 277+ km )
-- Internal F-35 carriage-capable
-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
-- Low observable
-- Highly survivable
-- High precision navigation with INS/GPS/TRN/IBN
-- Highly precise terminal guidance with IIR and data fusion
-- Target of opportunity capability
-- In-flight retargeting capability
-- Network enabled capability
-- Universal armament interface compatibility






*
KALE KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine for SOM and ATMACA Missiles*


----------



## MMM-E

*British Type-26 vs Turkish TF-2000 ( Europe's newest Frigate Projects )*



*TYPE-26 .... THE UK*

It will be a multi mission warship designed to support anti submarine warfare, air defence and general purpose operations

Length : 150 m
Displacement : 6900 tons
Speed : 26 knots

ARTISAN 3D Radar ( 200 km )
2087 towed array Sonar
Type 2150 next generation bow Sonar
IRVIN-GQ DLF Electronic Warfare System

1 x 127 mm BAE Mk 45 naval gun
2 × 30 mm DS30M Mk2 guns
2 × Phalanx CIWS

48 cells VLS for CAMM air defense missiles ( 25 km )
24 cells VLS for Tomahawk LACM , LRASM anti ship Missile , ASROC anti submarine Missile
WILDCAT and MERLIN ASW Helicopters











*TF-2000 .. TURKEY
*
It will be command, control, and communications, reconnaissance, early warning, air warfare, anti-submarine warfare and electronic warfare

Length : 150 m
Displacement : 7000 tons
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
CAFRAD Multi Functional Phased Array Radar ( 450km )
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Aselsan HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar

32 or 48 cells MK-41 VLS

1 x 127 mm Oto Melara Naval Gun ( 120 km )
16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 220+km )
HISAR-O Air Defense Missile
HISAR-U Air Defense Missile
GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
RUM-139 VL ASROC anti submarine Missile
35 mm KORKUT-D CIWS ( airbust ammunition )
25 mm Aselsan STAMP
ORKA Lightweight Torpedo
Sikorsky S-70B Seahawk Helicopter












*Multi-function Naval Radars in the World ... ( The US,The UK,France,Turkey,Japan,Russia,Israel,China )*

-- 150 km Poliment 5P-20K ( Admiral Gorshkov class Frigate of the Russian Navy ) ... RUSSIA
-- 190 km Lockheed Martin AN/SPY-1D ( Arleigh Burke class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
-- 222 km FCS-3 ( Akizuki class Destroyer of the Japanese Navy ) ...... JAPAN
-- 250 km EL/M-2248 MF-STAR ( Kolkata class Destroyer of the Indian Navy ) ... ISRAEL
-- 320 km Raytheon AN/SPY-3 ( Zumwalt class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
-- 400 km BAE Systems SAMPSON ( Type-45 class Destroyer of the Royal Navy ) ... THE UK
-- 400 km Thales SMART-L ( Horizon class Destroyer of the French Navy ) .... FRANCE
-- 450 km H/LJG-346B ( Type 055 class Destroyer of the Chinese Navy ) ... CHINA
-- 450 km Aselsan CAFRAD ( TF-2000 class Destroyer of the Turkish Navy ) ... TURKEY



*450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex 



*


Active, Non-Rotating IFF Antenna Subsystem
• STANAG 4193 compliant Mode 1/2/3/C/S/5 interrogation
• 450 km range

Active Phased Array Multifunction Radar
• X-Band
• Volume and horizon search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• Sea-skimming fast-small target detection and tracking
• Multiple target precise tracking
• 150 km range
• Track capacity >1000

Active Phased Array Illumination Radar
• X-Band
• Semi-active missile guidance
• 150 km range

Active Phased Array Long Range Search Radar
• S-Band
• Long Range volume search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• 450 km range
• Track capacity >2000


----------



## MMM-E

*ANTI SHIP MISSILES IN NATO*

The US,Turkey,France,Norway,Italy




*French EXOCET MM40 Block 3 vs Turkish ATMACA *


*EXOCET MM40 Block 3 Anti-ship Missile FRANCE*

Diameter : 350 mm
Length : 5.93 m
Weight : 780 kg
Warhead : 160 kg
Range : 180 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA
Seeker : Active RF
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : NO










*ATMACA Block I Anti-ship Missile TURKEY*

Diameter : 350 mm
Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 200 kg
Range : 200+ km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES


----------



## MMM-E

*The Rising Drone Power: Turkey *

The US blocked sale of UCAV to Turkey but Turkey has developed its own UCAVs from Electronics to SATCOM from Missiles to Engine


TURKEY is Europe's top country in UAV-UCAV technology
and Turkey has the biggest UCAV fleet in Europe and Middle East ...( including Russia and Israel )
as of 2018 , Bayraktar TB-2 Tactical UCAV and TAI ANKA MALE UCAV are in service

















*Baykar AKINCI UCAV * 

Year : 2019-2020
Status : in-development
Operators : Turkey

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan : 20 m
MTOW : 4.500-5.000 kg
Payload : 1300-1500 kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 35.000-40.000 feet
Engine : 2 x 550 hp

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L smart munition
-- Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile ( land attack and anti ship capability )


----------



## MMM-E

*TURBOSHAFT ENGINE TECHNOLOGY IN EUROPE*


-- Rolls Royce THE UK
-- Safran FRANCE
-- Klimov RUSSIA
-- Tusas Engine Industries ( TEI ) TURKEY



*TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine .... TURKEY*

Manufacturer: TEI
Power: 1660 shp
Weight : 195 kg
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet

TS1400 Engine designed for the T625 General Purpose Helicopter 

TEI will create a new turboshaft motor family from the TS1400 
This engine will be used in T-625 as well as ATAK and ATAK-2 Helicopters


----------



## MMM-E

*Land based long range AESA Radars in Europe*


-- 470 km Thales Ground Master 400 ... FRANCE
-- 470 km Saab GIRAFFE 8A .... SWEDEN
-- 500 km Leonardo RAT-31DL ... ITALY
-- 600 km Aselsan EIRS .... TURKEY



*Aselsan EIRS early warning Radar .... TURKEY*

EIRS is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges

• State of the Art Solid-State Power Amplifier Technology
• Digital Beamforming
• Target Classification Capability
• Various Tactical Operation Modes
• Long Range Mod5/S IFF System (Compatible with NATO STANAG-4193)
• Compliance with the Tactical Communication Networks
• Advanced Electronic Protection Measures and Cyber Security
• Counter Measures against Anti-Radiation Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*AIR TO AIR MISSILE TECHNOLOGY IN EUROPE*


-- IRIS-T Germany
-- MICA France
-- AIM-132 ASRAAM The UK
-- R73 and R77 Russia
-- BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN Turkey



-- 65 km BOZDOGAN ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )
-- 30 km GOKDOGAN ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System (only a few countries in the World)*

The most effective defense against torpedo threats for submarines and ships is provided by a combination of soft-kill and hard-kill methods

ASELSAN produced in a short time a prototype of TORK - a hard-kill torpedo countermeasure system - with the support of the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey (TÜBITAK)


It can cooperate with ZARGANA and HIZIR soft-kill torpedo countermeasure systems in order to maximize defense capability against torpedo threats






http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...elsan-succeeds-in-torpedo-marine-tests-137429





*ZARGANA and HIZIR torpedo countermeasure systems*


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System ( only a few countries in the World )*

-- Status : in service since 2015
-- Radar Electronic Support (ES System) and Radar Electronic Attack (EA System )
-- Analyzes multiple target signals in a wide frequency range
-- Automatic identification of threats
-- High precision direction finding
-- High precision position fixing with multi platforms
-- to jam and deceive conventional and complex types of land, sea and airborne radar 
Systems
-- Automatically generating appropriate response with digital radio frequency memory capability


----------



## MMM-E

*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo*

National origin : TURKEY
Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar









Heightweight Torpedos in NATO

-- MK48 ADCAP The US
-- F21 France
-- DM2A4 Germany
-- SPEARFISH The UK
-- AKYA Turkey
-- A184 Italy


----------



## MMM-E

*Logistic Support Ship*

National origin : TURKEY
Displacement: 6.200 tons
Lenght : 106,5 m
Speed : 12 knots
Range: 9500 nautical miles

The construction of the first ship has started in 2015 and scheduled for commissioning in 2017. The second ship was launched on 8 July 2017

The ships will carry 4000 tons of fuel for warships, 500 tons of fuel for helicopters and 330 tons of fresh water









*Replenishment and Combat Support Ship 2023*

National origin : TURKEY
Displacement: 22.000 tons
Lenght : 194 m
Speed : 24 knots









*BAYRAKTAR class LST 
*
National origin : TURKEY
Displacement : 7254 tons
Lenght : 138.7 m
Range : 5000 nm
Speed : 14 knots

The ships can carry 350 persons, 20 Tanks and between 24 – 60 vehicles


----------



## MMM-E

*FIRE CONTROL RADAR TECHNOLOGY*

-- LONGBOW The US
-- MILDAR Turkey


*Meteksan MILDAR Fire Contrrol Radar ... TURKEY*

Weight : 55 kg
Range : slowscan 12 km
Operating Frequency : Ka band
Number of targets : 50

- Target detection tracking function
- Multiple target detection
- Real time ARPO image
- Navigation support
- Creating a land profile of 2,5 km in the mountains


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan AKKOR Active Protection System*



National origin : TURKEY

-- AKKOR equipped with both hard kill and soft kill functionallities as an Electronic Warfare Self Protection suit provides complete protection against all kinds of anti Tank missiles
-- 360 degree full protection coverage
-- Very high resolution hard kill Radar
-- High speed hard kill launcher
-- Smart hard kill munition
-- Laser warning sub system
-- Multispectral soft kill munitions
-- Soft kill launchers
-- EW Computer
-- Control Panel and display unit


----------



## MMM-E

*Laser guided Bomb - Penetrator Bomb - Guidance kits for Smart Bombs*



*LGK Laser guided Bomb*

MK-82,MK-84
Range : 12 km
Guidance : Laser








*HGK *

MK-82,MK-83,MK-84
Range : 28 km
Guidance : INS - GPS







*KGK*

MK-82,MK-83
Range : 111 km
Guidance : INS - GPS








*TEBER*

MK-81,MK-82
Range : 28 km
Guidance : INS - GPS - Laser
CEP : 3m








*NEB Penetrator Bomb*

the first concrete penetrator system developed in Turkey
NEB can be used with High Precision Guidance Kit with MK-84

Underground Petrochemical Depots
Bunkers
Aircraft Shelters
Command/Control Centers
Surface Targets

Aircraft Runways
Dams
Bridges
Critical buildings
Area Targets

Radar Antennas
Stationary Air Defense Missile Sites
Industrial Facilities
Parked Aircrafts


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan STR Weapon Locating Long Range Radar*


National origin : TURKEY
• Active Electronically Scanning Array (AESA)
• Solid State Power Amplifier
• Digital Beam Forming
• High Performance Signal-Data Processing and Recording infrastructure
• Complex Signal and Data Processing algorithms

• Operating Frequency : S Band 
• Instrumented Range : 100 km 
• Target classification 
• Mortar/Artillery/Rocket

ASELSAN Weapon Locating Radar detects enemy mortars, artilleries, and rocket launchers and accurately calculates point of impact and point of origin using state of the art technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

2030 isn’t far away. I don’t think most of these programs will be operation by 2030’s. Sounds too optimistic.

Still, best of luck to Turkey. These programs and independence in high-tech, quality industrial defense production is one of the most critical challenges Turkish nation faces. Achieving that will be probably one of the most major step towards becoming a great power. This would make Westerners and Russians unhappy....even the Chinese. 

That’s why it’ll be very difficult to get there without facing setbacks and foreign resistance through various means


----------



## MMM-E

AUz said:


> 2030 isn’t far away. I don’t think most of these programs will be operation by 2030’s. Sounds too optimistic



almost all projects will be operational until 2030 ,,
maybe TF-X Fighter Jet and MILDEN class AIP Submarine will be operational between 2030 and 2035




*all those projects entered service between 2012 and 2018*

-- OMTAS anti Tank Missile
-- 8 km CIRIT laser guided Rocket for Attack Helicopters
-- 8 km MIZRAK-U Anti Tank Missile for Attack Helicopters
-- 40 km TRG-122 guided MLRS
-- 120 km TRG-300 guided MLRS
-- 280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile
-- 300 km SOM air launched Cruise Missile
-- TAI T129 Attack Helicopter
-- TAI ANKA MALE UCAV
-- Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV
-- TAI HURKUS Trainer and light attack Aircraft
-- GOKTURK Military Satellite
-- KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System
-- NEB Penetrator Bomb
-- 12 km LGK Laser guided Bomb
-- 28 km HGK and TEBER INS/GPS guided Smart Bombs
-- 110 km KGK INS/GPS guided Smart Bomb
-- KORKUT 35mm SPAAG ( Airbust ammunition )
-- 66 km Aselsan ALPER Naval LPI Radar
-- 89 km Aselsan SERDAR Coastal Surveillance LPI Radar
-- 120 km KALKAN II Air search Radar
-- SPEWSII Self protection Electronic Warfare System
-- Aselsan Aselpod targeting Pod
-- ADA class stealth Corvette
-- BAYRAKTAR class LST ( 137 m )
-- New type LCT
-- ALEMDAR class Submarine Rescue Mother Ship (MOSHIP)





*between 2020 and 2025 all those projects will be operational*

-- ALTAY Tank with AKKOR Active Protection System
-- T155 Storm-II 155mm Howitzer with 50+ km smart ammunition
-- YAVUZ truck mounted 155mm Howitzer
-- TAI T625 Utility Helicopter with TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine
-- AKINCI HALE UCAV
-- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- Aselsan Airborne stand off Jammer
-- SOM-J network enabled Cruise Missile
-- ATMACA Subsonic Anti ship Missile
-- 30 km TEMREN Missile for Navy Helicopters
-- GOKTUG BWR and VWR Air to Air Missiles
-- MEHPOD Jamming Pod
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System for Surface Ships
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar
-- ZOKA Acoustic Torpedo Countermeasure Decoy
-- ZARGANA Submarine Torpedo Counter Measure System
-- 100 km Aselsan STR Weapon Locating Long Range Radar
-- 600+ km Aselsan EIRS Early Warning Radar
-- Airborne GaN based AESA Radar
-- MILDAR Helicopter fire control Radar
-- MILGEM-I class stealth Frigate
-- Logistic Support Ship
-- Replenishment and Combat Support Ship
-- TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship




*between 2025 and 2030 all those projects will be operational*

-- TAI ATAK-2 Attack Helicopter
-- TAI 10-12 tons class Utility Helicopter
-- TAI HURJET next gen Jet trainer and air close support Fighter Jet
-- MIUS stealth UCAV
-- BURAK Space Probe Rocket and Launch System
-- UMIT Space Launch System
-- TF-2000 class Destroyer
-- 450km CAFRAD Naval Radar
-- GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
-- SAPAN Rolling Airframe Missile
-- AKBABA Anti radiotion Missile
-- TUFAN hypersonic Electromagnetic Railgun
-- HISAR-U high altitude Air Defense System
-- 2500km Ballistic Missile


*between 2030 and 2035 all those projects will be operational*

-- TAI TFX 5th gen stealth Fighter Jet
-- MILDEN class AIP Submarine
-- and many more ongoing military projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*CİRİT 70mm Laser Guided Missile*

National origin : TURKEY
Diameter : 70 mm
Length : 1900 mm
Weight 15 kg (without Canister)
Range 1.5 km (Min.) – 8 km (Max.)
Warhead : Multi Purpose Warhead

Anti Armor
Anti Personnel
Incendiary
High Explosive Warhead

Guidance : Mid course Guidance with MEMS-IMU Terminal Guidance with Semi-Active Laser Seeker










*MIZRAK/UMTAS Long Range Anti-Tank Missile*

National origin : TURKEY
Effective Range : 500 m – 8000 m
Diameter : 160 mm
Length : 1800 mm
Weight : 37.5 kg
Seeker : Imaging Infra-Red (IIR)
Warhead : Tandem High Explosive/Anti-tank Warhead/High Explosive Blast/Fragmentation Warhead
Attack Modes : Direct and Top Attack


Day-Night and All Weather Operational Capability
Fire/and/Forget & Fire/and/Update Operation Modes
Capability of Target Update Enables
– Fire Behind Mask
– Fire Against Targets Hiding Behind Mask
– Accurate Aim Point Adjustment


Tandem High Explosive Anti-Tank Warhead Effective Against
– All Types of Heavy Armored Vehicles Within 8 km Range


Effective Against Stationary and Moving Targets
Wide Firing Envelope Allows Off-Boresight Engagement
Insensitive Munition Characteristics Against
– Fuel Fire and Bullet Impact


Two-Way Communication with RF Data Link
Direct and Top Attack



[URL=http://www.directupload.net]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System for Warships*







*Aselsan ARES-2SC Electronic Warfare System for Submarines*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

AUz said:


> 2030 isn’t far away. I don’t think most of these programs will be operation by 2030’s. Sounds too optimistic.
> 
> Still, best of luck to Turkey. These programs and independence in high-tech, quality industrial defense production is one of the most critical challenges Turkish nation faces. Achieving that will be probably one of the most major step towards becoming a great power. This would make Westerners and Russians unhappy....even the Chinese.
> 
> That’s why it’ll be very difficult to get there without facing setbacks and foreign resistance through various means


Turkey shall concentrate in in economy first. Without money , all these project is just pipe dream. With lira devalue, many of these so called project completion forcast are hardly going to meet the deadline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Beast said:


> Turkey shall concentrate in in economy first. Without money , all these project is just pipe dream. With lira devalue, many of these so called project completion forcast are hardly going to meet the deadline.



Turkey has money for military projects

Yes The US attacked Turkish Economy and 1 USD has risen to 7.20 TL from 4,5 TL between 30.06.2018 and 12.08.2018
but 1 USD fell to 5.5 TL from 7.20 TL between 12.08.2018 and 20.10.2018 ... and USD falls against Turkish Lira

btw Turkish defense companies will use Turkish Lira to develop projects ,,, not Dollar or Euro



Turkey concentrate in economy 

Turkey imported high technology products such as Optics, Information Processing Machinery, Communication Equipments, Electrical Machinery, Helicopters , Planes and other Transport Vehicles , Cars , Printer, Scanner, Copier, Fax ,Portable Computers , IT products parts , Endoscopy and Dialysis devices , Radio-TV broadcasting devices , etc for over $700 billion in the last 6 years

*and now Turkey develops over 2600 projects to reduce annual imports by $130 billion*

also sooner or later TURKEY will find gas reserves in Eastern Mediterranean 
and to reduce annual gas import by $20-25 billion
every year TURKEY gives $20-25 billion to buy natural gas from Russia,Iran,Azerbaijan,Qatar,etc
( in 2012 Turkey gave $44 billion to buy natural gas, because of high prices )

10 years x 20-25 billion = $200-250 billion 

As a result of the efforts for the inclusion of mines in energy production, domestic coal reserves reached 17.3 billion tons in the last 10 years ( $300 billion )


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s first indigenously developed micro satellite LAGARI expected to be launched into space by 2019*

LAGARI micro satellite is equipped with advanced camera and orientation control system, which brings high resolution near-time live tactical surveillance, monitoring, also mapping capabilities at very low cost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E




----------



## MMM-E

*KATMERCILER Unmanned armed ground Vehicle ..... (2 tons )


Turkish Army will use 22 armed unmanned ground vehicles during Operations against Pkk/Ypg terrorists

Aselsan SARP can be equipped with a 12.7mm machine gun, a 7.62mm machine gun or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher

SARP features automatic target tracking and has a fire on the move capability
Its sensors are capable of day and night imaging and include a laser range finder. It can store 1,000 rounds of 7.62mm ammunition, 400 rounds of 12.7mm ammunition or 96 40mm grenades

The unit has a top speed of 25km/h and 8 hours endurance with hybrid battery/generator engine*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

MILSOFT has developed a national tactical data link (TVL) for the safe transmission of tactical information between land, sea, air platforms and command centers. similar to NATO standard TVL systems (Link-11, Link-16 and Link-22)













Aselsan PULAT Active Prootection System vs RPG, Konkurs,Tow and Kornet Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG UFUK (SIGINT) Intelligence Gathering Ship ( only a few countries in the world )*

This Ship is the first intelligence gathering ship built by national means and mentioned the importance of signal intelligence with ASELSAN developing its command and control, electronic, and test/training systems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Aselsan IFF Mod5/S long range (friend or foe) Identification System ( only 4 countries in NATO and 7 countries in the World )

-- Long range operability ( 250 nm / 463 km )
-- Lethal interrogation capability

Long Range IFF Mod 5/S interrogator


----------



## -SINAN-

MMM-Æ said:


> Aselsan IFF Mod5/S long range (friend or foe) Identification System ( only 4 countries in NATO and 7 countries in the World )
> 
> -- Long range operability ( 250 nm / 463 km )
> -- Lethal interrogation capability
> 
> Long Range IFF Mod 5/S interrogator


*Permanent IP Bannings*

Multiple Accounts
Advertisements

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/user-bannings-and-infractions.92654/

You might be perma banned for using Multiple Accounts.


----------



## MMM-E

*the KEMENT National Tactical Data Link for Missiles ( Network Enabled Weapon Project )*

KEMENT tactical data link terminals will be available in many applications and platforms that require electronic warfare protected , high speed tactical data communication from a long distance 

It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles


only a few countries in the world


----------



## MMM-E

*Smart Pneumatic Quad Rack*

F-16 and HURJET will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie

Weight : 170 kg
Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs ( range of 100 km )
Platforms : F-16 Block40 , HURJET

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI Heavy class Attack Helicopter ( Turkey joins to big club / American AH-64E .. Russian KA-52 )*

National origin : TURKEY
First flight : 2024
MTOW : 10 tons
Speed : 172 kts ( 318 km/h )
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet ( 6.096 m )
Operation envelope : between -40 / +50 C day and night

MILDAR Millimeter wave fire control Radar
HEHSIS 360 degree Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System
DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System
Target Detection System
Helicopter Obstacle Detection System
Modular Avionics Architecture
4 axis Autopilot
HELMET Integrated Display System
Ballistic protection heavy armored Cockpit ( resistant to 12.7 mm ammunition )
1200 kg weapon payload capacity

-- 30 mm Gun with buried munition box
-- CIRIT 70 mm laser guided Rockets
-- MIZRAK Anti Tank Missiles ( up to 16 ATGMs )
-- Air to Air Missiles

TAI heavy class Attack Helicopter will be 100% indigenous including Turboshaft Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan MİLKAR-3A3 Electronic Attack System*

MILKAR-3A3 Mobile V/UHF Elektronic Attack System is developed to provide electronic attack against target V/UHF communication systems on various platforms
With this system, target communication systems are blocked or deceived, providing advantage to allied forces on the tactical field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*SAHI-209 Block-II Electromagnetic Rail Gun*

Power : 10 megajoule
Barrel Length : 7 m
Munition Cal : 35 mm
Munition Weight : 1.000 gr
Speed : Hypersonic
Range : 50 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TÜBİTAK BİLGEM 20 kw LASER Weapon System





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TANOK 120mm Laser Guided Tank Shell*

Platform : ALTAY Tank
Range : 6 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan REDET Mobile Radar Electronic Support / Electronic Attack System *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*EHPOD Self Protection Jammer Pod*


ECM Systems to jam Radars
to protect Aircrafts from guided Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE 20mm six barrel Gatling Gun and Remote Controlled Stabilized Weapon System*









*MKE 120 mm Mod 300 HE-T and MKE 120 mm Mod 310 HEAT MP-T*


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK BILGEM 4x5kw LASER Weapon*

Many countries have developed multi mode LASER
but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world ... ( China is working on singel mode laser )

multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor

so difficult to single mode fiber lasers to 20kw
the technical community generally agreed that the upper limit of single mode fiber laser is 10kw

and Turkey has developed 5kw single mode fiber laser







Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds










*BILGEM Rifle mounted LASER Weapon ..... ( the first Rifle mounted 5kw LASER Weapon in the world )*

-- range : 150m
-- power : 5 kw
-- shoot : 180 times
-- it can charge in 30 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Tubitak G-40 Vertical launch ground based air defence system ( range of 40km ) *

Tubitak G-40 based on GOKTUG BVR air to air missile similar to French ground and Ship based VL MICA ( range of 20km )

and if Tubitak G-40 integrated to the ship combat system with self defence and local area defence capability for a wide range of surface combatant vessels such as ISTIF class Frigate instead of American Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile ( ESSM )


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan Gan based AESA Radar for F-16s*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

TBH a lot of this is wishful thinking but some will be done as you said by 2030.


----------



## Agha Sher

Philip the Arab said:


> TBH a lot of this is wishful thinking but some will be done as you said by 2030.



Don't let your bias towards the Turk undermine your judgement. The truth is that the Turks have delivered several unexpected and major achievements in a very short time. Their defence industry is advancing rapidly and is more innovative and bold than that of many advanced countries. 

Wish them luck - they are your brothers after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Agha Sher said:


> Don't let your bias towards the Turk undermine your judgement. The truth is that the Turks have delivered several unexpected and major achievements in a very short time. Their defence industry is advancing rapidly and is more innovative and bold than that of many advanced countries.
> 
> Wish them luck - they are your brothers after all.


Their defense industry is good but all these projects by 2030 isn't a realistic goal. They are not my brothers.


----------



## MMM-E




----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


>


A lot of unneeded cosmetic features on the turrets.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Their defense industry is good but all these projects by 2030 isn't a realistic goal. They are not my brothers.



maybe only TFX 5th gen Fighter Jet and MILDEN class AIP Submarine projects are after 2030
all these projects by 2030 is a realistic goal ..... its so easy for Turkish Defense Industry
even there are more hundreds of Turkish military projects to show PDF members

btw traitor Arabs are also not our brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> maybe only TFX 5th gen Fighter Jet and MILDEN class AIP Submarine projects are after 2030
> all these projects by 2030 is a realistic goal ..... its so easy for Turkish Defense Industry
> even there are more hundreds of Turkish military projects to show PDF members
> 
> btw traitor Arabs are also not our brothers


Good thing I'm only half. You Turks are half-*** Europeans who don't know which culture to use.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> A lot of unneeded cosmetic features on the turrets.



its your ignorance or anti Turkish propaganda of your jealousy


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> its your ignorance or anti Turkish propaganda of your jealousy


Jealous? I have many countries that I have ancestry from that have better defense industries than you. Germany, Italy, and the US to name a few.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Good thing I'm only half. You Turks are half-*** Europeans who don't know which culture to use.



go away traitor terrorist Arab


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> go away traitor terrorist Arab


Someone's a little bit salty that he has nowhere to belong in the world.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Jealous? I have many countries that I have ancestry from that have better defense industries than you. Germany, Italy, and the US to name a few.



Turkey has more military projects than Italy and Germany

Pathetic Arab



Philip the Arab said:


> Someone's a little bit salty that he has nowhere to belong in the world.



Whole world call muslims as terrorists because of terrorist Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has more military projects than Italy and Germany
> 
> Pathetic Arab


Germany has way more experience and can easily outdo you in any project they want. Someone sounds a little bit senile and I think you might need a shrink.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Germany has way more experience and can easily outdo you in any project they want. Someone sounds a little bit senile and I think you might need a shrink.



Germany is dead in 1945


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Germany is dead in 1945


Make a functional modern fighter jet that's at least 4th gen and then you can talk.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Make a functional modern fighter jet and then you can talk.



first become independent and you can talk for pathetic slave Germany ....... as like you pathetic slave Arab


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*All the best brothers ,,,,,,,, way to go ……….. Best wishes and Prays for Turkey .. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> first become independent and you can talk for pathetic slave Germany ....... as like you pathetic slave Arab


Man you are stupid. You really, really need some type of mental help probably from an asylum.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Man you are stupid. You really, really need some type of mental help probably from an asylum.



even a stupid man is better than a slave man

you are both stupid and slave ..... go away now pathetic Arab


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Good thing I'm only half. You Turks are half-*** Europeans who don't know which culture to use.




You 50% bastard Arab should watch out, every Turkish succes give you pain in the ***. You are nothing but a fly searching for shit. Now get lost buddy, go find some dignity and honour.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> You 50% bastard Arab should watch out, every Turkish succes give you pain in the ***.


No, its just laughable how wishful Turks are you old cuck.



MMM-E said:


> even a stupid man is better than a slave man
> 
> you are both stupid and slave ..... go away now pathetic Arab


Slave how? I don't get how that applies to me at all.


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> No, its just laughable how wishful Turks are.



Look who is talking from above to us? Go look to your 500 million Arab world.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> Look who is talking from above to us? Go look to your 500 million Arab world.


You have one country that is developed and has been since long ago. The Arabs got their freedom 100 years ago and started developing after that while you were past all that long before than.


----------



## MMM-E

TUBITAK-SAGE SAR-83 and SERT-82




*CIDA Urban Warfare Weapon *

Diameter : 90 mm
Length : 1 m
Range : 750 m
Seeker : Command to line of sight ( CLOS ) , Semi active LASER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> You have one country that is developed and has been since long ago. The Arabs got their freedom 100 years ago and started developing after that while you were past all that long before than.




You are the one who is killing, boycotting, betraying each others and suppressing own people by dictators. And still not learning, it is not our fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> You are the one who is killing, boycotting, betraying each others and suppressing own people by dictators. And still not learning, it is not our fault.


You guys still haven't learned your sultans don't work. Look at Erdogan and his foolish pan-ottomanism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Roketsan level 4-5-6 Composite Armor





Roketsan ERA Explosive Reactive Armor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Exxxe

Everyone seriously for a second

Can you consider that there is a guy or two who just want to spread hatred

Like seriously a guy who goes full on offensive and insulting can't be right, don't buy into the hatred just ignore it or you are no better neither are smarter

It's just a way to put hatred between cultures and races, arabs vs Turks it is a UAE kind of dream coming true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Exxxe said:


> It's just a way to put hatred between cultures and races, arabs vs Turks it is a UAE kind of dream coming true



Saudi Arabia ( led by Kaftani ) and the Uae ( led by Dahlan ) created TROLL team to attack Turkey , Ottoman Empire and President Erdogan

pathetic slaves can dreaming , dream is free .... they are nothing without the US 
and the US uses slave Arabs as pawns against Iran and Turkey for Israeli interests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Exxxe

MMM-E said:


> Saudi Arabia ( led by Kaftani ) and the Uae ( led by Dahlan ) created TROLL team to attack Turkey , Ottoman Empire and President Erdogan
> 
> pathetic slaves can dreaming , dream is free .... they are nothing without the US
> and the US uses slave Arabs as pawns against Iran and Turkey for Israeli interests


And you are doing exactly what they want by calling Arabs slaves

Being right doesn't mean you are allowed to humiliate

Are Saudia Arabia and UAE pawns for the US ? Yes they are and the people know it

The public in these two countries even hate it but they are powerless ,, which to be expected under a regime who executes dissidents

So dont play their game and stop insulting an entire race ( arabs ) over the act of few ( rulers of arabs ),, and when you see someone attacking you or Turks or ottoman just ignore them don't give them center attention that is counterproductive and does backfire on you ( which is what they want )

Imagine an Arab and a turk entering this thread and reading both your posts in which you both assaulted each other thus only hatred will be presented by both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan MILDAR Milimeter Wave Fire Control Radar*

-- ? Europe 
-- LONGBOW The US ( range : 8 km )
-- MILDAR Turkey ( range : 12 km )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*The Rising Drone Power: Turkey ( TURKEY is Europe's top country in UAV-UCAV technology )


TAI AKSUNGUR UAV-UCAV*

First Flight : 2019

- 750 kg payload
- 40,000 feet service ceiling
- 24 hours endurance
- SATCOM
- Aselsan CATS Flir
- SONOBOUY Pod
- Smart Bombs including 110 km KGK smart bomb

















*and in IDEF 2019 TAI officially announced GOKSUNGUR Supersonic UCAV program*




*Baykar AKINCI UCAV*

First flight : 2019

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan : 20 m
MTOW : 4.500 kg
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet
Payload : 1.300 kg

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L smart munition
-- Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile


















*Baykar MIUS stealth UCAV by 2023*

3,5-4 tons MTOW
1.000 kg payload
Aselsan GaN based AESA Radar ( ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
Artificial Intelligence Algorithms
Aselsan Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
SATCOM with Turksat-6A Communication Satellite ( thousands of km Combat Radius )
TEI Turbofan Engine
Speed of mach 0,8
40.000 feet altitude
Air to Air Missiles
SOM-J Network enabled Cruise Missile ( 4m - 500kg , range of 280km , land attack-anti ship capability )
Strategic strike , SEAD/DEAD role

MIUS UCAV concept designs










SOM-J Network enabled stealth Cruise Missile ( 4m - 500kg , range of 280km , land attack-anti ship capability )
Strategic strike , SEAD/DEAD role .... good luck to Enemies , They will need it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan KARAOK shoulder-fired Anti Tank Missile*

JAVELIN ... The US
KARAOK ( Black Arrow ) ... Turkey

Range: 2km
Diameter: 125mm
Weight: 25kg
Guidance : IIR seeker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> *GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
> 
> 
> *


Good development but honestly I think Arab nations will go with South Africa for critical tech. Denel is willing to give advanced tech to Arab nations because their company is in the dumps and Denel does have some advanced tech that isn't deniable. Denel already gave licensed production for GPS/INS/SAL guided bombs to the UAE.


----------



## MMM-E

*T-20 BOGAC 20 mm Cannon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan SPEWS-II Electronic Warfare Self Protection Suite *


SPEWS-II is an advanced, internally mounted self protection system specifically designed for F-16C Block 50 Fighter Jets

Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II to the Turkish Airforce

-- Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)
-- Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) Suite
-- Deceptive RF jamming
-- Intelligent control of chaff/ flare dispenser systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Denel already gave licensed production for GPS/INS/SAL guided bombs to the UAE.



Turkey has its own guided bombs LGK , HGK , KGK , TEBER , NEB , SAR-83 , SERT-82




*and now Smart Pneumatic Quad Rack*

F-16 will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie ( Air bases , Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , etc )

Weight : 170 kg
Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs
Range : 100 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has its own guided bombs KGK , HGK , KGK , TEBER , NEB , SAR-83 , SERT-82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and now Smart Pneumatic Quad Rack*
> 
> F-16 will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie ( Air bases , Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , etc )
> 
> Weight : 170 kg
> Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs
> Range : 100 km


I knew Turkey had it but now many different companies have it. The tech is getting more and more easy to get because many, and I mean many companies have it.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> I knew Turkey had it but now many different companies have it. The tech is getting more and more easy to get because many, and I mean many companies have it.



Its high technology and only 4 in the World ( the US,the UK,Turkey,Germany )



*the KEMENT National Tactical Data Link for Missiles ( Network Enabled Weapon Project )*

KEMENT tactical data link terminals will be available in many applications and platforms that require electronic warfare protected , high speed tactical data communication from a long distance 

It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles











*SOM-J network enabled stealth Cruise Missile ( land attack/anti ship capability )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Its high technology and only 4 in the World ( the US,the UK,Turkey,Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> *the KEMENT National Tactical Data Link for Missiles ( Network Enabled Weapon Project )*
> 
> KEMENT tactical data link terminals will be available in many applications and platforms that require electronic warfare protected , high speed tactical data communication from a long distance
> 
> It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOM-J network enabled stealth Cruise Missile ( land attack/anti ship capability )*


Guided bombs m8? South Africa and many other nations have them.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Guided bombs m8? South Africa and many other nations have them.



I am talking about network enabled weapon

Network enabled Cruise Missiles and only 4 counties the US,the UK,Turkey,Germany have them


Turkey's KEMENT Tactical Data Link for network enabled weapon project ( SOM-J air launched cruise missile and ATMACA anti ship missile )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan ASELPOD nex gen Targeting Pod ( only The US , France and Turkey in NATO )





*

*Aselsan AESA SAR Pod ( developed with the high technology that is owned by only a few countries )

-- length : 94cm
-- weight : 23 kg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI UCAV is coming ........ ( only The US,İsrael,Turkey and China in the World )*


Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan: 20 m
MTOW : 4.500 kg
Payload : 1350 kg
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L laser guided smart munition
-- GOKTUG Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER , KGK and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile


*AKINCI UCAV will have air to air and strategic strike capabilities









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

SAHI-209 Block-II 10 megajoule Electromagnetic Railgun ( Turkey could be among the few countries in the world ) 

Range : 50 km
Speed : Hypersonic ( mach 6+ )
Ammunition : 35mm ( 1500 gr )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

ATMACA Missile to enter the inventory in the second half of 2020

Diameter : 350 mm
Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 220+ km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF ( IIR )
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries 

For the first time we fired a national missile from our national Warship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Turkish defense industry will be mature in 2024 inshaAllah. Good thread bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

as of 2019 , total of 13 KORKUT SPAAGs are in service

*KORKUT SPAAG*

Two stabilised 35mm KDC cannons capable of firing air burst ammunition
Each barrel of the 35mm gun can fire 1,100 rounds a minute
70 km 3D Radar
Operate full autonomously
KORKUT SPAAG can engage cruise missiles within the maximum range of 4 km
KORKUT SPAAG can survive an explosion of 6kg of TNT under tracks
Electro-optical (EO) sensor pod
Electro-optical target detection and tracking with Advanced Air Defense fire control algorithms
Identifies friendly forces using identification, friend or foe (IFF) system
A KORKUT unit is made up of 3 SPAAGs and a command vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan MILDAR fire control Radar for Attack Helicopters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*KARGI anti-radiation Drone *

The drone itself is the main munition with high explosive warhead
This SEAD optimised loitering munition is designed to attack targets by self destructing into them

The KARGI Drone can either operate fully autonomously using its anti radar homing system or it can take a human-in-the-loop mode

The KARGI Drone to be designed to minimize its radar signature through stealth
This anti-radiation drone to target enemy air defense systems in a first line of attack from 1.000+ km away


KARGI will replace 100+ of Israeli HARPY in the Turkish Armed Forces






TEI has developed PG-50 Engine for the KARGI anti radiotion Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*HAVASOJ STAND OFF JAMMER*

The HAVA SOJ will be able to detect, identify , deceive and blind enemy communication systems and radar (air defense, early warning, etc )

only a few countries in the world such as the US , Israel , the UK , Russia , Turkey


The HAVA SOJ system which has superior technological features than the KORAL Land Based Remote Electronic Support/Electronic Attack (KARA SOJ) system will combine many electronic warfare capabilities on an aircraft. There is no other system with this quality known in the world

4 HAVA SOJ systems to be built within the scope of the project will be delivered to the Air Force Command between 2023 and 2027












Turkey has started integrating of ASELSAN Remote Electronic Support/Electronic Attack Systems into Bombardier Global 6000 type Aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Its amazing to see how far Turkey has come, outstanding achievements. Successfully completing the first project is the most challenging task, after that engineers will be able to add more sophistication to these projects and plan more complex projects in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures ) test firing











BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile Project has been started by 2013 and will be in service by 2020 ( just 7 years )


GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile under development ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Germany
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

*Baykar AKINCI UCAV*

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan: 20 m
MTOW : 4.500 kg
Payload : 1350 kg
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- SATCOM
-- Multirole AESA Radar ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- MAM-L laser guided smart munition
-- GOKTUG Air to Air Missile
-- TEBER , KGK and HGK guided bombs
-- SOM Cruise Missile

First flight 06.12.2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

Turkey received lot of benefits from EU and US. NO MORE. it will stop now. 

Senate chairman moves toward CAATSA sanctions on Turkey as Turkey test Nebo-M radar against F-16 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ckdown-on-turkey-as-turkey-test-nebo-m-radar/


----------



## MMM-E

polanski said:


> Turkey received lot of benefits from EU and US. NO MORE. it will stop now.
> 
> Senate chairman moves toward CAATSA sanctions on Turkey as Turkey test Nebo-M radar against F-16
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ckdown-on-turkey-as-turkey-test-nebo-m-radar/



We dont care about shitty CAATSA and loser zionist-evangelist bastards

and Turkey did not receive of benefits from EU and US
but Turkey lost $1 trillion and tens of thousands of citizens because of The EU and The US support and give weapons to Pkk/Ypg Terrorists since 1985

the US can not do anything .. stop dreaming losers

-- to kick the US out of Incirlik Airbase
-- to kick American AN/TYP-2 Radar out of Kurecik Radar Base in Turkey which is most important part of NATO's Air Defense to protect Europe from Iranian and Russian Ballistic Missiles
-- to send 3,5 million Syrian refugees into Europe
-- to block Bosphorus to the US Navy to enter Black Sea against Russia
-- to start a new military operation against Pkk/Ypg terrorists in Raqqa and Deyr ez Zor
-- to work with Russia for more S-400 also S-500 and SU-35 , SU-57
-- to develop Nuclear Weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan1071

MMM-E said:


> We dont care about shitty CAATSA and loser zionist-evangelist bastards
> 
> and Turkey did not receive of benefits from EU and US
> but Turkey lost $1 trillion and tens of thousands of citizens because of The EU and The US support and give weapons to Pkk/Ypg Terrorists since 1985
> 
> the US can not do anything .. stop dreaming losers
> 
> -- to kick the US out of Incirlik Airbase
> -- to kick American AN/TYP-2 Radar out of Kurecik Radar Base in Turkey which is most important part of NATO's Air Defense to protect Europe from Iranian and Russian Ballistic Missiles
> -- to send 3,5 million Syrian refugees into Europe
> -- to block Bosphorus to the US Navy to enter Black Sea against Russia
> -- to start a new military operation against Pkk/Ypg terrorists in Raqqa and Deyr ez Zor
> -- to work with Russia for more S-400 also S-500 and SU-35 , SU-57
> -- to develop Nuclear Weapon



nice idea. 

hacı uçmuşun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georg

MMM-E said:


> We dont care about shitty CAATSA and loser zionist-evangelist bastards
> 
> and Turkey did not receive of benefits from EU and US
> but Turkey lost $1 trillion and tens of thousands of citizens because of The EU and The US support and give weapons to Pkk/Ypg Terrorists since 1985
> 
> the US can not do anything .. stop dreaming losers
> 
> -- to kick the US out of Incirlik Airbase
> -- to kick American AN/TYP-2 Radar out of Kurecik Radar Base in Turkey which is most important part of NATO's Air Defense to protect Europe from Iranian and Russian Ballistic Missiles
> -- to send 3,5 million Syrian refugees into Europe
> -- to block Bosphorus to the US Navy to enter Black Sea against Russia
> -- to start a new military operation against Pkk/Ypg terrorists in Raqqa and Deyr ez Zor
> -- to work with Russia for more S-400 also S-500 and SU-35 , SU-57
> -- to develop Nuclear Weapon



how about sending back, idiot turks like you?

Turkey is totaly devoted with its economy to Europe

Global competitive index
Turkey 53th of 137 ranked nations
economy freedom index
Turkey 70th place of 180 ranked nations
global credit rating only ba2 (close to junk)
most important trading partner of Turkey is EU with over 50% of all export imports

If USA or EU realy switch the trigger to off...the lights in Turkey turn off... or they become a slave of China
Turkey has a trade deficit of $ 56 billion thats 6.5% of the total economic performance


----------



## Attila the Hun

Georg said:


> how about sending back, idiot turks like you?



Why should he be sent back to Turkey? Because he isn't hating the country his family is from lol



Georg said:


> Turkey is totaly devoted with its economy to Europe



Germany rely on Turks to actually go work in your country. All the job that Germans refuse to do are being done by Turks and others. 



Georg said:


> or they become a slave of China



China will fail, and if they don't chances are the Europeans will willingly becomes slaves more than Turks(majority of Turks dislike China over Uiyghurs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LittleFish

MMM-E said:


> We dont care about shitty CAATSA and loser zionist-evangelist bastards
> 
> and Turkey did not receive of benefits from EU and US
> but Turkey lost $1 trillion and tens of thousands of citizens because of The EU and The US support and give weapons to Pkk/Ypg Terrorists since 1985
> 
> the US can not do anything .. stop dreaming losers
> 
> -- to kick the US out of Incirlik Airbase
> -- to kick American AN/TYP-2 Radar out of Kurecik Radar Base in Turkey which is most important part of NATO's Air Defense to protect Europe from Iranian and Russian Ballistic Missiles
> -- to send 3,5 million Syrian refugees into Europe
> -- to block Bosphorus to the US Navy to enter Black Sea against Russia
> -- to start a new military operation against Pkk/Ypg terrorists in Raqqa and Deyr ez Zor
> -- to work with Russia for more S-400 also S-500 and SU-35 , SU-57
> -- to develop Nuclear Weapon


The WW1 broke out after Osman locked the Bosphorus Strait. 
If Erdogan the Sultan implements every item you listed, WW3 will come.
Maybe that's the day of Judgment (or the Doom) expected by all Abraham Religions' follower.
Mahdi Turks vs American Crusaders



Attila the Hun said:


> (majority of Turks dislike China over Uiyghurs)


Seems I have to be careful in my planning trip to Istanbul. Maybe I should pretend to be a Korean or Japanese


----------



## Attila the Hun

LittleFish said:


> The WW1 broke out after Osman locked the Bosphorus Strait.
> If Erdogan the Sultan implements every item you listed, WW3 will come.
> Maybe that's the day of Judgment (or the Doom) expected by all Abraham Religions' follower.
> Mahdi Turks vs American Crusaders
> 
> 
> Seems I have to be careful in my planning trip to Istanbul. Maybe I should pretend to be a Korean or Japanese


No one cares pal.


----------



## MMM-E

Georg said:


> If USA or EU realy switch the trigger to off...the lights in Turkey turn off.



attack on Turkish Economy , that means attack on French , Italian , Spanish , German and British Banks

European Banks have an $161 billion exposure to Turkish debt

Spain : $80,9 billion
France : $35,1 billion
Italy : $18,5 billion
UK : $16,9 billion
Germany : $12,7 billion

attack on Turkish economy will look certain to push the Turkish economy into recession and it may well trigger a banking crisis in Europe

This would be another blow for the Eurozone and the lights in Europen Banks turn off as well as

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georg

again this is little money nothing to worry about for the EU... 

Turkey constantly overestimate its importance or influence...

The EU bailout Greece with 344.1 billion € together with the other reciver states the EU used 554.6 billion € to bailout 5 states... with NO effect on the economy on the EU member states...and u belive $161 billion (145 billion €) would have any effect on the EU...how naive are you?


----------



## MMM-E

Georg said:


> again this is little money nothing to worry about for the EU...
> 
> Turkey constantly overestimate its importance or influence...
> 
> The EU bailout Greece with 344.1 billion € together with the other reciver states the EU used 554.6 billion € to bailout 5 states... with NO effect on the economy on the EU member states...and u belive $161 billion (145 billion €) would have any effect on the EU...how naive are you?




-- Turkey saved Europe from 3,5 million Syrian refugees
-- American AN/TYP-2 Radar out of Kurecik Radar Base in Turkey which is most important part of NATO's Air Defense to protect Europe from Iranian and Russian Ballistic Missiles

Europe should say thanks to Turkey



and if you are so ignorant , its your problem

Greece was never bailed out ..... Greece remains a debtor's prison and the evidence is everywhere to be found that Greece is slowly dying under its EU induced euthanasia and pathetic Greece to remain a European Colony until 2060

the EU is broke since 2008 , still European Economy is not a revival
and yes $161 billion (145 billion €) would have any effect on the EU ( especially Spain and Italy which still has the highest unemployment rate in Europe )
Europe's malaise could have dangerous ripple effects. another wasted decade would deprive more young people of work and feed political instability

the next euro crisis could come from Italy and Spain
European banks are exposed to Italian debt ( over €700 billion ) much of it government debt
Italy owes $2.3 trillion in public debt. That's around 133% of its GDP which is massive ratio that puts it in the top 5 in the world

European banks are severely exposed in the event of anything going wrong in Italy
France is in the hole for a potential €285 billion while German, Spanish, British and Belgian banks also have cause for concern

even I am not talking about Spain. a decade on, Spain still haunted by economic crisis and there will be a new economic crisis before 2023. so million Spaniards moved abroad in search of a better life

foreign banks lent Spain more than €750 billion


stop dreaming with your broke the EU ... Germany can not save Italy , Spain , Greece and others

-- €145 billion for Turkey
-- €700 billion for Italy
-- €750 billion for Spain

I am saying again , attack on Turkish economy will look certain to push the Turkish economy into recession and it may well trigger a banking crisis in Europe

This would be another blow for the Eurozone and the lights in Europen Banks turn off as well as

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile test firing ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )










only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY


also Land based VL variant will be accurate to intercept Fighter Jets ... similar to French MICA VL and German IRIS-T SLM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

TUMOSAN 350hp and 530hp Turbo-diesel Engines for Military Vehicles







BMC UTKU 1000 hp Engine for T-155 STORM Howitzers






TRMOTOR Turbofan Engine will be ready by 2029 for the first flight with the TF-X

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

MMM-E said:


> BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures ) test firing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile Project has been started by 2013 and will be in service by 2020 ( just 7 years )
> 
> 
> GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile under development ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )
> 
> only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country
> 
> -- The US
> -- Russia - India
> -- China
> -- Israel
> -- Japan
> -- The UK - France
> -- Taiwan
> -- Germany
> -- Brazil-S.Africa
> -- TURKEY


Its range? Price?


----------



## MMM-E

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Its range? Price?



BOZDOGAN WVR 25 km
GOKDOGAN BVR 65 km

price It's not certain yet


for example Turkey bought HARPOON anti ship missile for $1 million from the US and Turkey produce ATMACA anti ship missile for less than $500.000 .........even ATMACA is superior to HARPOON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

13 of 40 TEI PD-170 Turboprob Engines delivered to Turkish Aerospace Industries to power ANKA and AKSUNGUR UCAVs











TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine ( 1500shp ) to power T-625 Utility Helicopter and T-129 Attack Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ITALY*

*AGUSTA A-129 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off 4600 kg )*

Engine : British Rolls-Royce Gem 2-1004D ( each 860 hp )
Gun : American 20mm M197 three-barrel Gatling Gun
Rocket : American 70mm HYDRA-70 unguided Rocket
Missile : American AGM-114 HELLFIRE
EW Suite : American SIAP self-protection suite
Targeting System : Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems TOPLITE III
Fire control Radar : NO


*Leanordo AW-249 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off 7000-8000 kg )*

Engine : American General Electric CT7-2E1 (8 each 2.000 shp )
Gun : Italian OTO Melara TM197B 20mm rotary Gun
Rocket : American 70mm HYDRA-70 unguided Rocket
Missile : Israeli SPIKE
Targeting System : Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems TOPLITE III
Fire control Radar : NO




*TURKIYE become one of a few countries in the World that develop 100% indigenous Attack Helicopters after the US , Russia , France*


*TURKIYE*

*TAI T-629 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off weight : 6000 kg )*

The designs have been finalised and plan to carry out the first flight in 2020

T-629 based on the T129, but free of ITAR (International Traffic in Arms Regulations) components is plausible.
In this case, the T629 would utilize TEI TS1400 turboshaft Engine instead of the LHTEC CTS800-4A


T-629 will be almost 100% indigenous

TEI = TS-1400 ( 1500shp ) Turboshaft Engine
National Transmission and Rotor
ASELSAN = Avionics, Electronics , Mission Computer, FLIR , DIRCM, Electronic Warfare Systems
ALP AVIATION = Landing gears
METEKSAN = MILDAR fire control Radar
TRMEKATRONIK = three barrel 20mm gatling Gun
ROKETSAN = CIRIT 70mm laser guided rockets and MIZRAK anti Tank Missiles










*TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine








TAI ATAK-2 Heavy Attack Helicopter ( Turkiye joins to big club / American AH-64E .. Russian KA-52 )*

First flight : 2024
MTOW : 10 tons
Speed : 172 kts ( 318 km/h )
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet ( 6.096 m )
Operation envelope : between -40 / +50 C day and night
Engine : 2 x TEI TS-3000 ( each 3000 shp )

MILDAR Millimeter wave fire control Radar
HEHSIS 360 degree Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System
DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System
Target Detection System
Helicopter Obstacle Detection System
Modular Avionics Architecture
4 axis Autopilot
HELMET Integrated Display System
Ballistic protection heavy armored Cockpit ( resistant to 12.7 mm ammunition )
1200 kg weapon payload capacity

-- 30 mm Gun with buried munition box
-- CIRIT 70 mm laser guided Rockets
-- MIZRAK Anti Tank Missiles ( up to 16 ATGMs )
-- Air to Air Missiles

TAI heavy class Attack Helicopter will be 100% indigenous including Turboshaft Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan KILAVUZ-20 Tactical Inertial Measurement Unit *


The target was hit with an accuracy of 2.5 meters without GPS support
Aselsan KILAVUZ-20 Tactical Inertial Measurement Unit will provide tactical advantage in shooting targets without GPS support with ranges of up to 110 km


----------



## MMM-E

*Regional Positioning and Timing System*

In service : 2025
Satellites : 6

Space-based project of the Turkish Armed Forces on regional positioning and time transfer by satellite navigation system

The aim of the project is to provide positioning and timing information which Turkish Armed Forces need during peace, crisis and military operations, independently from the existing foreign systems which can be disabled in times of conflict


----------



## MMM-E

TÜBİTAK-SAGE DACS for anti Ballistic Missile Defense System







*ALP AVIATION*

The main components of the Helicopter parts were produced locally

-- the transmission rotor
-- the dynamic components consisting of the main and tail gearboxes
-- the main and tail landing gear














*


Turkey's first indigenous and national high-resolution observation Satellite IMECE will be launched by 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

MMM-E said:


> *ITALY*
> 
> *AGUSTA A-129 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off 4600 kg )*
> 
> Engine : British Rolls-Royce Gem 2-1004D ( each 860 hp )
> Gun : American 20mm M197 three-barrel Gatling Gun
> Rocket : American 70mm HYDRA-70 unguided Rocket
> Missile : American AGM-114 HELLFIRE
> EW Suite : American SIAP self-protection suite
> Targeting System : Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems TOPLITE III
> Fire control Radar : NO
> 
> 
> *Leanordo AW-249 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off 7000-8000 kg )*
> 
> Engine : American General Electric CT7-2E1 (8 each 2.000 shp )
> Gun : Italian OTO Melara TM197B 20mm rotary Gun
> Rocket : American 70mm HYDRA-70 unguided Rocket
> Missile : Israeli SPIKE
> Targeting System : Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems TOPLITE III
> Fire control Radar : NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKIYE become one of a few countries in the World that develop 100% indigenous Attack Helicopters after the US , Russia , France*
> 
> 
> *TURKIYE*
> 
> *TAI T-629 Attack Helicopter ... ( Max take off weight : 6000 kg )*
> 
> The designs have been finalised and plan to carry out the first flight in 2020
> 
> T-629 based on the T129, but free of ITAR (International Traffic in Arms Regulations) components is plausible.
> In this case, the T629 would utilize TEI TS1400 turboshaft Engine instead of the LHTEC CTS800-4A
> 
> 
> T-629 will be almost 100% indigenous
> 
> TEI = TS-1400 ( 1500shp ) Turboshaft Engine
> National Transmission and Rotor
> ASELSAN = Avionics, Electronics , Mission Computer, FLIR , DIRCM, Electronic Warfare Systems
> ALP AVIATION = Landing gears
> METEKSAN = MILDAR fire control Radar
> TRMEKATRONIK = three barrel 20mm gatling Gun
> ROKETSAN = CIRIT 70mm laser guided rockets and MIZRAK anti Tank Missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAI ATAK-2 Heavy Attack Helicopter ( Turkiye joins to big club / American AH-64E .. Russian KA-52 )*
> 
> First flight : 2024
> MTOW : 10 tons
> Speed : 172 kts ( 318 km/h )
> Service ceiling : 20.000 feet ( 6.096 m )
> Operation envelope : between -40 / +50 C day and night
> Engine : 2 x TEI TS-3000 ( each 3000 shp )
> 
> MILDAR Millimeter wave fire control Radar
> HEHSIS 360 degree Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System
> DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System
> Target Detection System
> Helicopter Obstacle Detection System
> Modular Avionics Architecture
> 4 axis Autopilot
> HELMET Integrated Display System
> Ballistic protection heavy armored Cockpit ( resistant to 12.7 mm ammunition )
> 1200 kg weapon payload capacity
> 
> -- 30 mm Gun with buried munition box
> -- CIRIT 70 mm laser guided Rockets
> -- MIZRAK Anti Tank Missiles ( up to 16 ATGMs )
> -- Air to Air Missiles
> 
> TAI heavy class Attack Helicopter will be 100% indigenous including Turboshaft Engine








WOW!!!!..........Looks like Turkey has already caught up with the UK, France and Germany.......


----------



## MMM-E

1.500-2.000 km KARGU anti radiation Drone to replace 500 km Israeli HARPY Drones in Turkish Army

Atmaca Flir




TEI PG-50 Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

A strong and prosperous Turkey means a strong and prosperous Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> A strong and prosperous Turkey means a strong and prosperous Pakistan.


No it doesn't, lol . They're two separate entities. You're just using an empty slogan.Rationally speaking, a country like Bulgaria stands to benefit more from a prosperous Turkey as they're neighbours and trade between them.


----------



## Indos

Constantin84 said:


> No it doesn't, lol . They're two separate entities. You're just using an empty slogan.Rationally speaking, a country like Bulgaria stands to benefit more from a prosperous Turkey as they're neighbours and trade between them.



Turkey is a reliable defense equipment supplier for Muslim countries like Pakistan and Indonesia, unlike US and Western countries that could possibly impose weapon embargoes to us like in the old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantin84

Indos said:


> Turkey is a reliable defense equipment supplier for Muslim countries like Pakistan and Indonesia, unlike US and Western countries that could possibly impose weapon embargoes to us like in the old days.


That is another thing whole together but having a reliable weapons supply chain doesn't make a nation prosperous.


----------



## MMM-E

Constantin84 said:


> No it doesn't, lol . They're two separate entities. You're just using an empty slogan.Rationally speaking, a country like Bulgaria stands to benefit more from a prosperous Turkey as they're neighbours and trade between them.



Turkiye and Pakistan are real brothers ... and Turkiye always will arm muslim countries with most modern weapons

-- Pakistan Airforce F-16 modernization
-- Pakistan Navy AGOSTA-90B class Submarines modernization
-- STM's Fleet Tanker for Pakistan Navy
-- ASELPOD Targeting Pod Pakistan Airforce JF-17 Fighter Jets
-- 4 MILGEM Warships for Pakistan Navy
-- 30 T-129 Attack Helicopters for Pakistan Army

its only beginning , there will be more come


----------



## Indos

Constantin84 said:


> That is another thing whole together but having a reliable weapons supply chain doesn't make a nation prosperous.



More bigger Muslim economies means the chance for Muslim countries to have single currency that has impact on world trade. It has relation to other Muslim countries prosperity as well. So yes more prosperous Turkey is also inline with our interest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Constantin84 said:


> No it doesn't, lol . They're two separate entities. You're just using an empty slogan.Rationally speaking, a country like Bulgaria stands to benefit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constantin84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, lol . They're two separate entities. You're just using an empty slogan.Rationally speaking, a country like Bulgaria stands to benefit more from a prosperous Turkey as they're neighbours and trade between them.
Click to expand...


Even if it doesn't help Pakistan in anyway, I will really be pleased for the Turks when they reach the milestone. But you won't understand this.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 6 km
Altitude : 4+ km
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

*MKEK has started developing 76mm Naval Gun for Turkish Naval Platforms
*
instead of Oto Melara 76mm Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye is one of 5 Countries in the World that produce turbine blades for gas turbine Engines *






TUBITAK MAM built 160 Turbine Blades were delivered to TEI for using on TS-1400 Turboshaft Engines to power T-625 Utility Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK-BILGEM laser seeker head Detector ( Much better quality and cheaper than foreign counterparts )*








Smart Bombs can shoot with point accuracy thanks to this seeker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TRLG-230 laser guided Missile *

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target 

to hit even moving targets


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology*


Turkiye is set to launch the first space trials of its liquid-propellant rocket engine technology,
President ERDOGAN said during the inauguration ceremony for Roketsan’s Space Technologies and Advanced Technologies Research Center










The Micro-Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkiye to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit. (400 km altitude ) plans to be completed by 2025. it would be completed much sooner







ROKETSAN _ Space sounding Rocket 130km Altitude Test in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*2002-2020



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Good luck to Russian PANTSIR and BUK Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya*


KUZGUN

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km









Turkish AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs to carry KUZGUN join strike munition with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

AKSUNGUR UCAV to carry 12 MAM-L laser guided munition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Good luck to Syrian S200 and S300 also Greek PATRIOT Air Defense Systems*


soon ATMACA ground to ground Cruise Missile will be in service for Turkish Army

Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS , GPS , Datalink
Seeker : RF+IIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Indigenous CATS Electro-optic System to replace Canadian Wescam MX-15 for UAV-UCAVs


*Aselsan CATS Common Aperture Targeting System in mass production for UAV-UCAVs*

• Common Aperture with Diameter of 220 mm
• Very Large Aperture for Narrow FOVs and Very Narrow FOVs of IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Cameras
• Larger Aperture Means More Light and Therefore Better Image Quality and Better Range
• Compact and Light-Weight System
• Single-LRU System
• Superior Range Performance
• High Performance IR Camera
• True Full High Definition (1920x1080) HDTV Camera
• Low Light Near Infrared (LL-NIR) Camera
• Common FOVs for IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Cameras
• Laser Range Finder and Target Designator
• Laser Pointer and Illuminator • Internal Boresight Unit
• All-Digital Video Pipeline
• Advanced Image Processing
• Multi Target Tracking
• Simultaneous Target Tracking on IR, HDTV and LL-NIR Videos
• Accurate Target Geo-Location
• Determination of Coarse and Speed of Moving Target
• Inertial Measurement Unit (IMU)
• Accurate Stabilization
• Automatic Alignment with Platform
• Operation in Very Low Temperatures in High Altitudes










Bayraktar TB2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan MUKAS Communication Jamming and Deception EW System*

-- Effective electronic attack in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
-- High sensitive and accurate electronic support in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
-- Remote controlled , unattended V/UHF jammers on the field suitable for tactical environments
-- Interoperability in a single system for both EA and ES Subsystems


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN EIRS Early Warning AESA Radar ( range of 600 km )



*






*ASELSAN Electronic Warfare Systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

* Turkiye starts to mass-produce its own turboshaft Helicopter Engines*


The engines are to be used in Turkiye's first indigenous multirole Helicopter, the T625 , a new generation, twin-engine, six-ton class chopper developed in response to growing market demand

Also TS-1400 turboshaft Engine will power the T-629 Attack Helicopter


Tests of the engine, which produces 1,660 horsepower, were completed during the ceremony. The project had kicked off in 2017.

TEST VİDEO 05.12.2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*HISAR-O+ medium altitude Air Defense System to intercept Fighter Jets , UCAVs , Helicopters , Cruise Missiles*

Range : 25 km
altiitude : 10 km


----------



## MMM-E

*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo*

National origin : TURKEY
Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar



Heightweight Torpedos in NATO

-- MK48 ADCAP The US
-- F21 France
-- DM2A4 Germany
-- SPEARFISH The UK
-- AKYA Turkey
-- A184 Italy


İndigenous Heavy Torpedo AKYA and National Integrated Submarine Combat Management System will be integrated into the PREVEZE class Submarines


----------



## MMM-E

*National and unique hybrid Rocket Engines




HISTORICAL TEST .... 08.04.2021*

The world's most advanced hybrid rocket motor technology which comprises oxidizing liquid and solid fuels and transferred as an innovative technology


Vertical firing test of the propulsion system of the Hybrid Probe Rocket (SORS) developed by Delta V 





*The 2-legged target, a hard landing on the Moon with an unmanned vehicle in 2023 and a soft landing in 2028*



Liquid oxygen oxidized hybrid engine technology is a new technology for the first leg of our lunar mission
goal in 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI plans to start production of HURJET in december 2021*



Turkish Aerospace Industries plans to start manufacturing the indigenous advanced jet trainer and light attack aircraft at the end of this year

-- work on HURJET started in august 2017
-- the conceptual design was completed in april 2018
-- the preliminary design and critical design activities ended in July 2019 and february 2021
-- to start manufacturing of first prototype in december 2021
-- the first flight in december 2022
-- to start mass production in 2025-2026


*HURJET advanced light attack Jet*

Length : 14 m
Height : 4.2 m
Wingspan : 9,8 m
Wing area : 24 m2
Max speed : mach 1.4
Service ceiling : 13.716 m (45,000ft)
Payload capacity : 2.721 kg
Range : 2,222km (1,200nm)
Engine : GE F404-GE-102


The HÜRJET will be able to perform +8G/-3G maneuvers and will be capable of sustaining 5.5Gs at an altitude of 15,000ft and up to mach 0.9 speed

able to perform a Close Air Support (CAS) role 










It will also have the infrastructure to land on and take off from the upcoming light Aircraft Carrier TCG ANADOLU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZDOGAN air to air missile hits target at first trial shot*

07.04.2021











BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile 

High resolution IIR Seeker providing outstanding off-boresight capability
Advanced counter-countermeasure capabilities
All-aspect engagement capability
Superior agility with thrust vectoring
Unique warhead design for maximum probability-of-kill
also soon , Data-Link and lock-on after launch

Weight : 140 kg
Length : 3,3 m
Diameter : 160 mm
Speed : Mach 4+
Range : 25 km 




GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile under development .... similar to METEOR missile


only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Germany
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Welcome to Tomorrow




TURKEY'S FIRST INDIGENOUS ARMED UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE*

ULAQ is the name of the Unmanned Surface Vehicle product family developed by the strong alliance of ARES Shipyard and Meteksan Defence of Turkey which includes different platform types and capabilities including ASUW , ASW , ISR/EW


ULAQ has been built from advanced composites, has 400 km range, 65 km/h speed, day/night vision capabilities, encrypted communication infrastructure


The ULAQ unmanned surface vessel will be developed in different versions to support a range of missions such as

-- reconnaissance, surveillance and intelligence
-- asymmetric warfare
-- anti-surface warfare (ASuW)
-- anti-submarine warfare (ASW)
-- strategic facility security
-- and armed escort and force protection












*ASUW ( Anti Surface Warfare - Guided Missile ) *











*ULAQ Unmanned Surface Vehicle .. ( Anti Submarine Warfare mission )*

Lenght : 13 m
Speed : 35 knots
Range : up to 800 km

Day and Night vision Systems
Artificial intelligence capability
Submarine detection Sonar
Advanced Radar
Stealth paint application
Swarm operation capability

-- 2 x Anti Submarine Rockets
-- 1 x AKYA heavyweight Torpedo or 2 x ORKA lightweight Torpedos
-- 1 x 7,62 mm RCWS











*Roketsan ASW Rockets to hunt Submarines*





*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK-SAGE Missile/Engine Projects*


-- RAMJET
-- SCRAMJET
-- EDAS ( Vertical Launch System )
-- Vertical cold launch technology
-- Soft vertical launch technology
-- SOM-C air launched anti-ship Missile
-- KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile
-- BOZDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- GÖKDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- AKDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- Networked medium/ long range air defense system .... similar to NASAMS
-- G-40 air defense Missile ... similar to CAMM-ER
-- Close air defense missile ... similar to RIM-116 RAM
-- TOZKOPARAN air defence missile


*RAMJET-- SCRAMJET*
to become one of the few countries in the world in liquid fuel ramjet engine and scramjet engine technologies

more than 100 Ramjet engine tests were carried out








*G-40 Missile*

The G-40 is an air defense missile using GÖKDOGAN air to air missile technologies that can reach 40 km range and 40.000 feet altitude

Quad pack capability
G-40 missile can be used as a land-based medium altitude air defense missile
G-40 also can be used as Ship based Air Defense Missile





G-40 air defense missile based on GÖKDOGAN air to air missile






*TUBITAK-SAGE develops EDAS Vertical Launch System for flexible solution*
Soft launching is the method of launching a missile in such a way that the rocket motor ignites outside of the launch tube
(the missile will not fall on the ship)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*GOKHAN RamJet engine long range Air to Air Missile*


Minister of National Defense Hulusi AKAR announced that the name of the National RamJet engine long range Air to Air Missile is GÖKHAN


*TUBITAK-SAGE Air to Air Missile Projects*

-- AKDOGAN air to air Missile
-- BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN air to air Missile
-- GOKHAN air to air Missile


TFX Fighter Jet and GOKHAN ramjet engined air to air missile will be very deadly combo


----------



## aziqbal

I agree with the title of this post 

by 2030 Turkey will be one hell of a power the way things are going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

NB57: Autonomous and herd capable armed unmanned surface warfare vehicle
RD09: Autonomous and swarm-capable unmanned anti-submarine warfare vehicle

the construction of both vehicles was started






While the RD09 and NB57 unmanned Vehicles can reach speeds exceeding 40 knots
They will be able to provide uninterrupted service for almost 4 days without refueling, with a mission range exceeding 600 nautical miles

-- SONAR
-- 2x2 Torpedos
-- 6 ASW Rockets
-- UMTAS Missiles
autonomous and herd capable
swarm-capable
autonomous reconnaissance-intelligence
surface warfare
anti submarine warfare
protection of base/port/critical facility
protection of high-value floating platforms









It will add strength to the power of the Turkish Navy in the protection of the Blue Homeland ( MAVI VATAN )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*To become one of top 5 countries in the world for EW technology




SANCAK New Generation Combat Electronic Attack System*

The New Generation Combat Electronic Attack System SANCAK, which will provide significant advantages in the field by neutralizing strategic communication systems


SANCAK has been delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*To become one of top 5 countries in the world for UCAV technology* 



*AKINCI will be the first UCAV in the World that will carry Cruise Missile*






AKINCI UCAV flew 13 hours and 24 minutes with 1,360 kg payload including 870 kg NEB-84 Penetrator Bomb







*AKINCI covered a distance of 7,507 km in the air*

AKINCI stayed in the air for 25 hours and 46 minutes during the flight tests
AKINCI flew at an altitude of 38,039 feet (11,594 meters)
also AKINCI UCAV will be equipped with AESA Radar and GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Hisar O+ Air Defense System has reached the mass production stage*



to protect military bases, ports, facilities and troops against Aircrafts , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles


Thanks to Aselsan , Roketsan and TUBITAK-SAGE

Medium Altitude Air Defense Radar
Electro-Optical System
Infrared Seeker Missile and RF Seeker Missile


*Hisar O+ missile destroying a high-speed target*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Combat Unmanned Aerial System (MİUS)*




Maximum Takeoff Weight : 3.5 tons
Payload: 1.5 Tons
Endurance: 5 Hours
Service ceiling: 40,000 ft
Cruise speed: High Subsonic, 0.8 mach .... supersonic 1,4 mach

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations and stealth flight capability
-- AI (fully autonomous) flight and maneuverability
-- Take off from LHD without catapult assist, landing with arresting gear
-- Aggressive maneuverability and air-air oriented design with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- able to carry air-to-air missiles, high load precision bombs, cruise missiles

Thanks to these control tails, MIUS will have aggressive maneuverability
MİUS will be equipped with AI 25 turbofan engine developed by the Ukrainian Ivchenko Progress company


MIUS will be able to serve with friendly warplanes thanks to smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence

Able to land and take off from TCG ANADOLU class Aircraft Carrier

the first flight of a superprototype in 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System*




The NAZAR Project which contains a technology that very few Countries in the World are working on, is accepted as a strategically critical project on behalf of Turkey with its laser soft-kill capability


The system has been developed with the ability to detect EO and IR guided missiles and to apply laser dazzling and soft-kill techniques directed against missiles with this feature Thus, it will be possible to neutralize EO/IR guided missiles from long distances. 

NAZAR Project will be made to increase the Anti-ship Missile Defense capabilities of Warships


----------



## MMM-E

*KARA-ATMACA Ground Launched Cruise Missile*



Length : 6 m
Weight : 890 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 280 km


to be capable of hitting a target at a distance of 280 km with point accuracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE has developed 76mm Gun and 20mm CIWS*














*TR MEKATRONİK has developed 20mm cannon for T-129 Attack Helicopter



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Offshore Patrol Ship*



Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast

The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023

1x 76mm Gun
1x GÖKDENİZ 35mm CIWS
8x HİSAR air defense Missiles
8x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
4x UMTAS Missiles
2x (with 6 Rockets) Roketsan DSH (Submarine Defense Warfare) Rocket Launch System
2x 25mm STAMP
YAKAMOS Hull Mounted Sonar System
ASELSAN MAR-D Search Radar
LPI Radar
Fire Control Radar
Electro-Optical Sensor
Torpedo Countermeasure System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*KUZGUN joint strike munition Family*




40 km KUZGUN-KY ( rocket motor )
110 km KUZGUN-SS ( freefall glide )
250 km KUZGUN-TJ ( turbo jet )

Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 30-60 kg

The KUZGUN series of guided munitions features a variety of warhead (fragmentation, thermobaric, general-purpose and penetrator), guidance method (INS/GPS or only INS) and seeker (imaging infrared - IIR, millimetre-wave radar or laser) options


TÜBİTAK-SAGE claims that It intends to run live-fire tests with Kuzgun before the end of 2021


*AKINCI and AKSUNGUR UCAVs will be armed with KUZGUN modular guided munitions *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani191

impresive if the realtionship with turkey was like th 90s we could do jv


----------



## MMM-E

*ROKETSAN to develop LEVENT Close Air Defense System*



LEVENT system which is based on SUNGUR Missile to provide close air defense to our WarShips

LEVENT will be two versions
The first configuration, using the electro-optic and radar systems on the Ship
The second configuration will use its own radar and electro-optical systems to head towards its target

instead of American RAM and Phalanx systems


Roketsan LEVENT close air defense System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> impresive if the realtionship with turkey was like th 90s we could do jv




if the relationship with İsrael was like the 90s we never could develop national defense industry

to buy 2nd hand outdated weapons from USA - Germany and to paid hundreds of millions of Dollars to İsrael for modernation projects such as F-4 , M60T

Thanks to ERDOGAN who decided to develop national defense industry in 2004


btw İsrael can offer nothing to Turkiye .... maybe only Radar technologies , DAVID's SLING Air Defense System and ARROW-III Ballistic Missile Defense System jointly developed by İsraeli IAI and American Boeing

but Turkiye develops SIPER Air Defense System and GUMS Ballistic Missile Defense System
( thanks to ASELSAN-ROKETSAN-TUBITAK-SAGE for Guidance Systems , DACS , TVC , liquid-propellant rocket engine , Missile and launch , control technologies in Space )

ASELSAN has developed 600km EIRS early warning AESA Radar for SIPER Air Defense System
1500 km early warning Radar under development

until 2030 , Turkiye will develop everything

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey speeds up works on Anti-Ballistic Missiles*











Turkey speeds up works on critical systems like anti-ballistic missiles


Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries.For instance, a leading local...




www.dailysabah.com






Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries

In addition to our Hisar and Siper air defense systems will speed up our design and technology development studies for the development of missile defense systems that will eliminate ballistic missiles by engaging in the upper layer


*TUBITAK develops DACS for Ballistic Missile Defense System*









*ROKETSAN breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies in Space*

ROKETSAN liquid- propellant Rocket Engine technology

130km Altitude Test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System *




ADVENT is a new generation command and control system that responds to the needs of a force-oriented, network-supported operational approach rather than a single ship. It is possible to access to tactical data links (Link 11, Link 16 and Link 22, SIMPLE, JREAP and VMF) functions fully integrated with ADVENT through all operator consoles


Network Supported Ability
Joint Engagement Ability
Task Force Oriented Services
Training Capabilities
War Abilities
Fully Integrated TDL Functionality
Navigation and Operations Support
Integration into Platform Systems
Rule Based Decision Support System
Operational Skills


for Cooperative Engagment Capability ... ( only Turkey in the region and only a few Countries in the World )













https://www.havelsan.com.tr/en/sectors/defense-and-security/naval/combat-management-systems/havelsan-advent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan LAÇİN Guidance Kit*



LAÇİN Guidance Kit, compatible with MK-82 General Purpose Bombs, has been developed to enhance the efficiency of bombs against fixed and moving targets, engaging the pilot by keeping him in the loop via the data link, Imaging Infrared/TV Seeker head and L-POD

Ammunition Compatibility : MK-82
Weight : 262 kg
Range : 90 km
Seeker : Imaging Infrared/ TV Seeker 
RF Link Distance : 150 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TUMOSAN and BMC Engines for Military Vehicles*
















,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Miniature Bomb*




Weight : 250 lb
Range : 100 km
Seeker : IIR

UCAVs will carry ASELSAN Miniature Bombs to hit even moving Targets








*TUBITAK-SAGE GÖZDE and GOKCE laser guided Bombs*

INS/GPS
Laser seeker
Range : 28-37 km

to hit even moving targets with speed of 50 km/h


----------



## dani191

why not catch up with russia and usa?


----------



## Rafi

MMM-E said:


> *Offshore Patrol Ship*
> 
> 
> 
> Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast
> 
> The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023
> 
> 1x 76mm Gun
> 1x GÖKDENİZ 35mm CIWS
> 8x HİSAR air defense Missiles
> 8x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
> 4x UMTAS Missiles
> 2x (with 6 Rockets) Roketsan DSH (Submarine Defense Warfare) Rocket Launch System
> 2x 25mm STAMP
> YAKAMOS Hull Mounted Sonar System
> ASELSAN MAR-D Search Radar
> LPI Radar
> Fire Control Radar
> Electro-Optical Sensor
> Torpedo Countermeasure System
> 
> View attachment 773134
> 
> View attachment 773135



Depending on overall cost, something that the PN would be interested in.


----------



## MMM-E

*MILDEN class AIP Submarine Project*




Turkish Navy will Build Indigenous Submarine Project MILDEN and the first Submarine is expected to be completed in 2030s to replace Type-209 class Submarines

MILDEN Submarines will be equipped with advanced heavy torpedoes and guided-missile launch capabilities against sea and land targets












A new and futuristic Combat Information Center concept for next-generation MILDEN Submarines was unveiled by the Turkish defense company HAVELSAN

*HAVELSAN Unveils Combat Information Center Of Future Submarines*
















*TUBITAK-BILGEM MÜREN Submarine Underwater Combat Management System *

Integration with 20 different sensors and navigation systems, sonar signal processing, target movement analysis, ship navigation and modern heavy class torpedo launching



*HAVELSAN SEDA Sonar Integrated Submarine Command and Control System*


Determination and tracking of targets by controlling basic acoustic sensors (SONAR) and analyzing the data from these sensors.
Managing sensors such as RADAR, ESM, periscope, and displaying the data from these sensors.
Performing General Navigation and Tactical Navigation functions.
Acoustic classification and identification
Torpedo / Weapon Integration







*HAVELSAN SDDS Submarine Data Distribution System *






*HAVELSAN TORAKS Torpedo Firing Control System *







*Meteksan Defence great importance for the Turkey’s MİLDEN National Submarine Project*

Hydrophones, side scan sonar arrays, intercept passive sonar, intercept detection and ranging sonar, digital underwater acoustic modem, hardware and software for sonar systems pre-electronics, signal processing and beam forming, sonar operator interface software







*Aspilsan, Roketsan and TUBITAK-MAM
Submarine Propulsion System Components Development Project*

-- PEM Fuel Cell and Fuel Reformer
-- 6 Fuel Cell modules ( power capacity of over 350kW in total )








*ASELSAN ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System











Indigenous Weapon Systems and Torpedo counter measure System *

ATMACA Anti ship Missile
GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BMC Power Engine and Control Technologies with the aim to reach full independency in the engine compartment in 2023-2024*




ALTAY Tank 





The V12 engine provides the 1,500 hp required for the Altay Tank .... First ignited in 2021






A 4-cylinder 8.4 litres combustion volume and provides 400 hp .... It was first ignited in 2020
This might well provide a national powerpack solution to the Kirpi 4×4 MRAP-type vehicle 






A 6-cylinder in line with a 12.8 litres combustion volume, providing 600 hp. First ignited in mid-2018
The 600 hp engine has completed bench tests and test on a vehicle are currently underway 






V8 Engine providing an output of 1,000 hp, it has a 16.2 litres combustion volume
and First ignited in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TRLG-122 new 122mm caliber missile with laser seeker capability*



Roketsan's 122-mm TRLG-122 Missile was developed to provide effective firepower against high-priority targets at ranges between 13–30 km

The TRLG-12 is guided thanks to an Inertial Navigation System and Semi-Active Laser Seeker

weight of 76 kg
warhead weighting 13.5 kg 











if TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile air launched goes 150 km
and AKINCI UCAVs will carry 150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles

weight of 210 kg
warhead weighting 50 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Aerospace Industries: ATAK 2 heads towards 2023 maiden flight*





*TAI T-929 Heavy class Attack Helicopter ( Turkey joins to big club / American AH-64E .. Russian KA-52 )*


First flight : 2023
MTOW : 11 tons
Speed : 172 kts ( 318 km/h )
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet ( 6.096 m )
Operation envelope : between -40 / +50 C day and night

MILDAR Millimeter wave fire control Radar
HEHSIS 360 degree Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System
DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System
Target Detection System
Helicopter Obstacle Detection System
Modular Avionics Architecture
4 axis Autopilot
HELMET Integrated Display System
Ballistic protection heavy armored Cockpit ( resistant to 12.7 mm ammunition )
1200 kg weapon payload capacity


-- 20 or 30 mm Gun with buried munition box
-- CIRIT 70 mm laser guided Rockets
-- MIZRAK Anti Tank Missiles ( up to 16 ATGMs )
-- Air to Air Missiles






T-929 ATAK 2 will feature a defensive suite that will be provided by ASELSAN

-- Laser Warning System
-- Radar Warning System
-- Missile Warning System
-- Directional InfraRed Counter Measure
-- Omni-directional InfaRed Counter Measure
-- New generation FLIR



*PROPULSION*

In perspective the T-929 ATAK 2 will be fitted with a national engine, provided by TUSAŞ Engine Industries

TEI has in development a 1,400 hp turboshaft for the T625 Gökbey, which will be followed by the more powerful engine dedicated to the combat helicopter, which should provide 2,500 hp, although the aim is to have a 3,000 hp maximum power turbine.


the interim propulsion plant that will equip the three prototypes
TAI decided to fit them with the TV3-117VMA-SBM1V Series 1 by Motor Sich of Ukraine

maximum 2,800 hp power







*METEKSAN MILDAR Millimeter wave fire control Radar*





*CIRIT 70mm laser guided Missile*





*MIZRAK anti Tank Missile*





*40 km KUZGUN-KY with rocket motor ......... ( compare with İsraeli SPIKE-NLOS )*





*AVCI Helmet Integrated Cueing System



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Next Generation Combat Management System*



its compatibility with multiple data links, Link 11, Link 16, Link 22, as well as Aselsan’s proprietary Link M, allows connecting all players, from ships to unmanned air vehicles, to operations centres on land, to friendly platforms or command centres

The CMS has already been fitted with some artificial intelligence elements, however Aselsan is in full analysis phase to further implement AI-based algorithms into its new decision centric CMS

Aselsan's new CMS allows to fully bring the Navy in the joint domain, providing security against cyber attacks, and with an eye already turned towards Multi Domain Operations









*HAKIM air defence command and control system


Aselsan considers the HAKIM a strategic programme *

From sea to air, The HAKIM air defence command and control system has been provided to Azerbaijan in its basic version, and is therefore combat proven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan AKYA and ORKA Torpedos




ORKA 324 mm lightweight Torpedo*

over 25 km range and a speed in excess of 45 knots
Meant to be used from above water, by Ships, Helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft and UCAVs

ORKA has a guidance mode based on an active/passive sonar head with acoustic CCM capabilities and is fitted with a shaped charge insensitive warhead with an impact and explosion fuse







*AKYA 533 mm heavyweight Torpedo*

Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 50+ km
Speed : 45knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar

External guidance is ensured via fibre-optic cable, which is severed once the weapon’s independent guidance provided by an active/passive sonar head with acoustic counter-countermeasure capability

ROKETSAN has already started the series production phase in order to have the system operational by 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BMC ALTUG 8×8 IFV and APC*



its GVW is over 35 tonnes with length of 8.33 meters
Aselsan’s Korhan 35 mm turret installed on the IFV ... the laser detection system, the RC-IED jammer and the acoustic detection system 

It can reach 110 km/h and has a range of over 800 km














*The APC vehicle was fitted with a BMC Power 600 hp diesel engine *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*FNSS PARS IV 8×8 New Generation IFV*




The GVW of over 35 tonnes with length of 8.4 meters
over 100 km/h speed with an operational range of over 600 km

The Taber 35 mm turret


----------



## MMM-E

*OTOKAR ARMA 8x8 Next Generation IFV *



The Arma NG is fitted with a cold-start system, allowing operations down to -32°C
A 360° situational awareness system is installed, providing all round view to the commander as well as to dismounts.

KORHAN 35mm turret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

arent turkey will make bigger elicopters?


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> arent turkey will make bigger elicopters?




TAI T-925 to replace French AS-532 Cougar

TAI T-925 10 tons class multirole Helicopter Project to carry 20 troops


----------



## dani191

how much cost?


----------



## MMM-E

*TF-2000 class Destroyer *




Length : 166 m
Displacement : 8.500 tons
Speed : 29 knots

ADVENTCombat Management System
CAFRAD Multi Functional Phased Array Radar ( 450km )
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Aselsan HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar

64 cells VLS

1 x 127 mm Gun
16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
HISAR-O Air Defense Missile
HISAR-U/SIPER Air Defense Missile
GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System
35 mm KORKUT-D CIWS ( airbust ammunition )
25 mm Aselsan STAMP
ORKA Lightweight Torpedo



*Turkiye will be 3rd NATO State to use its own systems on own designed 8.500 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France*

-- National Design and Production
-- National Naval Gun
-- National VLS
-- National IFF
-- National E/O Systems
-- National laser warning System
-- National X and KU band Satellite communications
-- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- ADVENT Combat Management System
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
-- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
-- HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles
-- GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- STAMP 25 mm
-- UMTAS Missile
-- ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
-- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
-- LEVENT Rolling Airframe Missile
-- NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar
-- FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar

*National Design and Production*





*MKE Naval Gun*





*MIDLAS VLS*





*ADVENT Combat Management System*





* CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex*





*ALPER LPI Surface Radar*





*ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System*





*HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles*





*LEVENT Rolling Airframe Missile*





*NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System*




*
25 mm Aselsan STAMP





GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS*





*ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile*





*GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile*





*ORKA Leightweight Torpedo*





*FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar*





* HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar*





*HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey due to test state of the art Drone Killer System called DROKA*



DROKA is new state of the art multifunctional UAV which can be utilized as a self-defense deterrent against Kamikaze Drones

It explodes on the target with its own optical search system

-- The Drone detection Radar range of 10+ km
-- 2,5 kg Warhead with 10.000 pieces .. ( PBX explosive with thermobaric effect )
-- Optical search system
-- Electro-optical suite
-- Control consoles
-- The ability to detect threats and use related fusion algorithms.


To protect large campuses, critical facilities like Refinery complex or infrastructure, organizations with scattered forces


----------



## aziqbal

I believe the the title of this thread 

Turkey is a very powerful country


----------



## MMM-E

aziqbal said:


> I believe the the title of this thread
> 
> Turkey is a very powerful country





Turkey made great breakthroughs in its defense industry in recent years
18 years ago the number of projects which had been 66 , has reached 700+ today

Sector turnover rose from $1 billion to $11 billion
Our exports exceeded $3 billion from $250 million
The number of companies has reached approximately 1,500 from 56

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

The biggest problem to catchuping up is that Turkey needs an engine provider like Rolls Royce or Safran - and they do take along time to develop those organisations and then the products - otherwise i belive in 2030 as achieveable for everything else.


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> The biggest problem to catchuping up is that Turkey needs an engine provider like Rolls Royce or Safran - and they do take along time to develop those organisations and then the products - otherwise i belive in 2030 as achieveable for everything else.




İf The UK has Rolls Royce and France has Safran
Turkey has TEI


*TEI is one of 6 Engine companies in the World with single crystal blade and blisk-spool manufacturing technologies*

TEI has developed turbojet , turboprop and turboshaft Engines for Cruise Missiles , UCAVs and Helicopters
TEI has started TF-6000 turbofan Engine to power HURJET and Unmanned Fighter Jet

also in 2018 , TRMOTOR has started developing turbofan Engine for the TF-X Fighter Jet program
and BMC develops 1.000hp and 1.500hp diesel Engines for Howitzers and Tanks

until 2030 all projects will be ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*We will eliminate all threats in the strongest way with the SİPER which will include in the inventory in 2023*




We have successfully completed another stage in the development of our long-range and high altitude national air defense system SIPER


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE 76/62 mm naval Gun*



Range: 16km
• Barrel diameter: 76mm, length 4,700 mm
• Barrel with water cooling system
• Pulse rate: Max. 80 beats/min
• Weight without ammunition: 7.500 kg
• Weight with ammunition: 8.500 kg
• Capacity: 70 ammunition, revolving arsenal



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458323055197966340


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey successfully test-fires domestic 76mm naval gun*



İtaly OTO MELARA
Russia AK-176
Turkiye MKE
China H/PJ26
S.Korea K-76L

The project for the naval gun began in 2020 due to perceived high procurement costs and a lengthy delivery schedule for Leonardo’s Oto 76/62mm gun


MKE’s 76mm naval gun has a range of 16 kilometers . Its barrel dimensions are 76mm in diameter and 4.7 mm in length
Capable of shooting 80 shots per minute with 5 different shooting modes


















Turkey successfully test-fires domestic 76 mm naval gun


Turkey on Thursday successfully test-fired a domestically developed 76 mm naval gun, which is expected to replace the similar ammunition normally imported...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye’s first turbojet engine KTJ-3200 entered mass production phase*



Turkiye : SOM and ATMACA
France : SCALP and EXOCET
Italy : SCALP and TESEO
Germany : TAURUS


*Turkiye’s dependence on the French-made TR40 engine is over*

KALE ARGE KTJ-3200 turbojet Engine to power Cruise Missiles SOM and ATMACA





Production activities will accelerate within the scope of the order of 415 SOM Cruise Missiles for the needs of the Turkish Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Europe's first Anti-Radiation Drone ( Turkish KARGI )*




Critical subsystems such as navigation and automatic flight control system , software , warhead , RF Seeker, Engine, Booster, Link System, Propeller and Fuel Tank were developed completely by Turkiye

6+ hours of operation capability ( 1.000 km )
home-of-jam capability during target search
SATCOM communication
Datalink
*SEAD* (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses)
*DEAD* (Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses)











ASELSAN RF Seeker





TEI PG-50 Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish SUNGUR has superior technological features compared to American STINGER *









*Roketsan SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 8 km
Altitude : 4 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 2.2+ Mach
Day and night target detection
IFF (Identification Friend or Foe) System,
360 degree shooting capability
Ability to lock onto the target before firing 
Ability to ‘fire and forget’
Imaging Infrared Seeker, which is resistant to deception countermeasures
To be integrated with Aselsan’s Air Defense Early Warning and Command Control System (HERIKKS-6)


----------



## Akritas

You have an entire Turkish forum, and yet you continue to advertise Turkish products on the European one.


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye has become one of the few countries to own air-to-air missile technology with Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan Missiles*


Turkiye : GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN
France : MICA
Germany : IRIS-T
The UK : ASRAAM


Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan missiles will be delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces this year.

*GOKDOGAN Missile*
Two-way datalink
Lock on after launch
State-of-the-art active RF seeker
Unique warhead design for maximum probability of kill
High thrust-low smoke solid-fuel technology
Full electronic rocket engine
Advanced counter-countermeasures (ECCM)
Home-on-Jam capability
Speed of mach 4+


----------



## MMM-E

*Replenishment Combat Support Ship to be in service by 2023*


Turkiye : DERYA ( 195 m and 26 000 tonnes )
France : BRF ( 194 m and 28,700 tonnes )


TCG DERYA Replenishment Combat Support Ship will provide long-term support for any blue-sea combat fleet ( TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier , TF-2000 class Destroyers ) in fuel, ammunition, spare parts and food.


TCG DERYA

Length: 195 meters
Beam: 24.4 meters
Displacement: 26 000 tonnes
Max Speed: 24+ knots
Range: 4500 nautical miles


----------



## MMM-E

*ATMACA Coastal Defense System for Turkiye's A2/AD capability to protect MAVI VATAN*



Turkiye : ATMACA
France : EXOCET


Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : high subsonic

-- super sea skimming ( below 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries


----------



## MMM-E

*UCAV Technology in Europe*



Turkiye : TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI
Germany : Nope
France : Nope
The UK : Nope


*Kamikaze Drone *

Turkiye : 200 km SIMSEK
Germany : Nope
France : Nope
The UK : Nope


*Anti-Radiation Drone*

Turkiye : 1.000 km KARGI
Germany : Nope
France : Nope
The UK : Nope



AESA Radar will be putted into AKINCI UCAV in 2022

















"ASELSAN Söz Verdi, AKINCI'ya AESA Radarı Bu Yıl Koyacağız"


Cumhurbaşkanlığı Savunma Sanayii Başkanı Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir, ASELSAN tarafından yürütülen AESA Radar Projesi hakkında açıklamalarda bulundu.




www.savunmasanayist.com


----------



## Viet

If Turkey more powerful then Erdogan doesn’t need Germany, France weapons.

In 2021 Turkey imported 2.6 billion USD, exported 3.2 billion USD, so just 600 million USD net. That’s just a fraction of Germany, France weapons exports.


----------



## MMM-E

*GUIDED MLRS IN EUROPE*



Turkiye : TRG-122 , TRLG-122 , TRG-230 , TRLG-230 , TRG-300
Germany : Nope
France : Nope
The UK : Nope




*TURKIYE

Roketsan TRG-122 / TRLG-122 guided MLRS*

Diameter : 122 mm
Maximum Range : 30-36 km
Warhead Weight : 18,5 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 30 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) , Laser guided










*TRG-230 / TRLG-230 guided MLRS*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 42 kg
Range : 70 km
Guidance : GPS , INS, Laser guided

















*TRG-300 guided MLRS*

Diameter : 300 mm
Maximum Range : 120 km
Warhead Weight : 105 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 70 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)


----------



## MMM-E

*TEI-TF6000 *Turbofan Engine​

Having implemented the project with its resources considering Türkiye's turbofan engine needs, TEI is developing the first indigenous turbofan engine, TEI-TF6000, with 6000 lbf dry thrust. The engine, designed to support the TEI-TF10000-A/B configuration as the afterburner version, will provide 10000 lbf thrust together with the afterburner and will be able to reach the forces needed for supersonic flights.

The TEI-TF6000 Turbofan Engine and its derivatives to be developed from its core engine are available to be employed on various national platforms such as manned-unmanned Fighter Jets, civil-military helicopters with 10-ton take-off weight


Technical Specifications​
*Dry thrust (SLS, ISA):* 6.000 lbf
*Dimensions:* 860x1100x2250mm
*By-pass Ratio (SLS, ISA):* 1,08
*Specific Fuel Consumption (lbf/lbs.h):* 0,70
*Configuration*
*Fan:* 2 stage axial
*Compressor:* 6 stage axial
*Turbine:* 1 stage HPT - 1 stage LPT
*Combustion Chamber:* Through Flow









https://www.tei.com.tr/en/products/tei-tf6000-turbofan-engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*AIR DEFENSE SYSTEMS IN EUROPE*



SAMP-T France - İtaly
SIPER Turkiye



*SİPER Air Defense System hit the target from 90+ km*

-- hit to kill technology


----------



## MMM-E

*The 2nd Prototype of KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to make first flight in 2023*



KIZILELMA Block-II to open new horizons in air combat through its advantages of unmanned combat


-- Supersonic speed mach 1,4
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Autonomy provided by artificial intelligence

how could a human win when an AI can withstand G forces that no human could survive ?

AI would win non stop eventually

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## retaxis

MMM-E said:


> *The 2nd Prototype of KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to make first flight in 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> KIZILELMA Block-II to open new horizons in air combat through its advantages of unmanned combat
> 
> 
> -- Supersonic speed mach 1,4
> -- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
> -- Autonomy provided by artificial intelligence
> 
> how could a human win when an AI can withstand G forces that no human could survive ?
> 
> AI would win non stop eventually
> 
> View attachment 874041
> 
> View attachment 874042
> 
> View attachment 874050


Even Wikipedia official Turkish government (which is a massive exaggeration) says earliest maiden flight is 2025. But more likely 2035 if ever. You are straight up delusional lol.

2023 my a22 even ur own country says different

_ TAI CEO Temel Kotil stated that the TF-X will be unveilied by March 23, 2023[9] and make its *maiden flight** by 202*5.[10] [11][12]_

But I am willing to bet my 2 houses on the fact that we won't see it fly before 2030. Making stealth fighter is not the same as making a gun


----------



## MMM-E

Chinese again jumped to my post for trolling
what a troll who doesnt know what about KIZILELMA and TFX

İts KIZILELMA unmanned Fighter Jet ,, wth are you talking about the TFX ?

maiden flight in 2025 for the TFX Fighter Jet
maiden flight in 2023 for the KIZILELMA unmanned Fighter Jet

every Turkish member on PDF very well knows about it


----------



## MMM-E

*MILDEN class national Submarine production will start in 2025 and enter service in 2031*



Concept and conceptual design completed

2.700 tons
80+ m
Air independent propulsion system

ATMACA anti-ship Missile
GEZGIN strategic Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo


















MİLDEN is in Preliminary Design Phase | TurDef


The Turkish Indigenous Submarine (MİLDEN) Project is in the preliminary design phase. The project was started to strengthen the Turkish Naval Forces with submarines produced with domestic and national resources. MİLDEN Design Project Office Platform systems Chief Engineer Colonel İzzet Emre...




www.turdef.com


----------



## Sapei

retaxis said:


> Even Wikipedia official Turkish government (which is a massive exaggeration) says earliest maiden flight is 2025. But more likely 2035 if ever. You are straight up delusional lol.
> 
> 2023 my a22 even ur own country says different
> 
> _ TAI CEO Temel Kotil stated that the TF-X will be unveilied by March 23, 2023[9] and make its *maiden flight** by 202*5.[10] [11][12]_
> 
> But I am willing to bet my 2 houses on the fact that we won't see it fly before 2030. Making stealth fighter is not the same as making a gun



You are talking about something completely different 

MIUS (unmanned stealth jet fighter) will fly in 2023, while TF-X (manned stealth jet fighter) will fly in 2025


----------



## retaxis

Sapei said:


> You are talking about something completely different
> 
> MIUS (unmanned stealth jet fighter) will fly in 2023, while TF-X (manned stealth jet fighter) will fly in 2025


My bad then but we will still see if it comes next year. i wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Sapei

retaxis said:


> My bad then but we will still see if it comes next year. i wouldnt bet on it



So far, Baykar has been really good at keeping their timelines. Nevertheless MIUS is a project in a different league. What's important is not if it fly in 2023 or 2024 but that the project is successful. 

Baykar has till date shown two prototypes and they seems to be on track for first flight. Anyways, the first flight is the easy part. The difficult part is to solve all the small issues revealed by test flights.


----------



## Foinikas

Sapei said:


> So far, Baykar has been really good at keeping their timelines. Nevertheless MIUS is a project in a different league. What's important is not if it fly in 2023 or 2024 but that the project is successful.
> 
> Baykar has till date shown two prototypes and they seems to be on track for first flight. Anyways, the first flight is the easy part. The difficult part is to solve all the small issues revealed by test flights.


Well said.


----------



## FuturePAF

MMM-E said:


> *Turkiye has become one of the few countries to own air-to-air missile technology with Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan Missiles*
> 
> 
> Turkiye : GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN
> France : MICA
> Germany : IRIS-T
> The UK : ASRAAM
> 
> 
> Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan missiles will be delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces this year.
> 
> *GOKDOGAN Missile*
> Two-way datalink
> Lock on after launch
> State-of-the-art active RF seeker
> Unique warhead design for maximum probability of kill
> High thrust-low smoke solid-fuel technology
> Full electronic rocket engine
> Advanced counter-countermeasures (ECCM)
> Home-on-Jam capability
> Speed of mach 4+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 866878
> 
> View attachment 866880


Those the seeker of the WVR missile use only IR or is it dual IR/UV? Infrared/ultraviolet. UV is said to be better at discriminating between flares and energize exhaust and said to be the next generation of WVR Missile seekers.


----------



## MMM-E

*TÜBİTAK-BİLGEM has started the qualification tests of the EHPOD/EDPOD Electronic Warfare and Electronic Support Pod to be used by F-16 Fighter Jets*



its DRFM technology is optimized as the self-protection pod of the F-16s
The EHPOD System is able to provide users with “considerably more” effective radiated power than the AN/ALQ-211(V)9 Pod in the inventory of Turkish Air Force

EHPOD will enable F-16 to protect itself against air defense elements during joint operations


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Advanced Modular Computers*



Advanced Modular Computer is the processing center OF the Integrated Fighter Avionics System





*AGB-231 Avionics Mission Computer




Avionic Central Control Computer





FCC-442 Flight Control Computer




MKB-331 Central Control Computer



*


----------



## MMM-E

*Electro-Optical Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Targeting System


Aselsan R400D





Aselsan CATS*





*Aselsan MEROPS multi-spectral extended range optical sight system



*


----------



## Ali_Baba

MMM-E said:


> *ASELSAN Advanced Modular Computers*
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Modular Computer is the processing center OF the Integrated Fighter Avionics System
> View attachment 884065
> 
> 
> *AGB-231 Avionics Mission Computer
> View attachment 884066
> 
> Avionic Central Control Computer
> View attachment 884067
> 
> 
> FCC-442 Flight Control Computer
> View attachment 884068
> 
> MKB-331 Central Control Computer
> View attachment 884069
> *



What operating system is Turkey planning to use for the TFX ? Has it been mentioned ? Additionally, what microprocessors/instruction sets? Is Turkey adoping the RISC-V open standard to be ITAR free etc ?


----------



## MMM-E

*GÖKER 35mm Multi-Purpose Weapon System*



( UAVs,Helicopters, etc.) at 4 km+ range; It provides effectiveness against land targets at a range of 5 km+.





ATOM 35 mm airburst amunition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HELMET for Attack Helicopters and Fighter Jets*



Turkiye Aselsan
The UK BAE Systems
France Thales


Special Helmet from Aselsan for the TFX Fighter Jet​-- To provide a sense of use as if the Aircraft does not have a fuselage
-- Color screen and digital night vision technologies ( the first time in the system )
-- Binocular (two optical channels) and viewfinder reflective
-- Color-specific groupings (friend, foe, etc.) can be made in the symbology information
-- A hybrid (optical-inertial) system is designed as a head tracking system
-- ANR-Active Noise Reduction) technology
-- The image obtained by using high-precision line of sight information from the 360-degree image created by the electro-optical systems
















Aselsan AVCI Helmet is already in service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan NAZAR-KARA Laser EW System*


The system to be able to jam and paralyze EO/IR missiles and UAV Cameras
For the first time in the world, a product of this type, size and range has entered the inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The first domestic video processor chip KIRMIK developed by Yongatek Microelectronics*


It will be used in many sectors, especially in defense and automotive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TR MEKATRONİK 20mm Gun*


3 barrels.
750 rounds/minute
It will be used in the T-129 Attack Helicopter.







*KAAN 40 mm Naval Gun*

Maximum Distance: 12,500 m
Total Weight: 7,377 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE 20 mm CIWS*



Effective range of 2km

During the tests, it fired 4,000 rounds per minute with its 6-barrel, air-cooled 20x102mm rotary type weapon system

In the future, the rate of fire will be increased to 6,000 rounds per minute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*ALPAGUT Loitering Munition*


It will be a game changer on the battlefield with its artificial intelligence algorithms and superior sensor technologies.


Lenght : 2.3 m
Weight : 45 kg
Warhead : 11 kg
Range : 60+ km
Guidance : TV , IIR , GPS , INS

to be launched from Land , Air , Naval Platforms














to hit enemy Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Radars , medium range Air Defense Systems

*nowhere to hide , nowhere to run*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Infrared Detectors*


Uncooled short wavelength infrared detector sets used in electro-optical reconnaissance surveillance systems designed by ASELSAN and supplied from abroad until today have been developed in Turkiye

Microbolometer-type infrared detector sets, which are the most critical components of thermal imaging systems also have been developed in Turkiye

Mass production of uncooled short wavelength infrared detector sets with 640x512 resolution has started







*Aselsan ENGEREK-II Laser Marking and Target Coordinate Finding System*

Marking range of air defense system target : 15 km
Marking range of Tank target : 6 km
Distance/coordinate measurement up to 25 km


----------



## MMM-E

*KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*



First flight : In the first quarter of 2023
Mass production : 2025

Lenght : 14.7 m
Wingspan : 10 m
Height : 3.3 m

Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 - 45.000 ft
Cruise speed : mach 0,6 - 0,9 ... ( supersonic variant mach 1,4 )
MTOW: 6000 kg
Payload : 1.500 kg

Engine : 1x AI-25TLT or 1x AI--322F turbofan ... ( 2x AI-322F )

-- AESA Radar , EOTS , sensor fusion
-- Stealth design
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence

-- SATCOM + 3 redundant LOS
-- Independent navigation
-- Operational capability from TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier


----------



## MMM-E

*112 Days to roll out MMU ( TFX ) 5th gen Fighter Jet*




Roll out : 18.03.2023
First flight : 2025
In service : 2028



Length: 21 m 
Wingspan: 14 m
Height: 6 m 
Wing area: 60 m2
Max takeoff weight: 27,215 kg 
Powerplant: 2 × GE F110 , 120 kN (27,000 lbf) thrust each

Maximum speed: Mach 1,8
Combat range: 1,100 km 
Service ceiling: 17,000 m (55,000 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Vertical Launch System ( VLS )*



SYLVER France
MIDLAS Turkiye


*Roketsan MIDLAS Vertical Launch System ( VLS )*

The first firing test of MIDLAS, which will put an end to foreign dependency in Turkiye's need for vertical launch launcher systems for naval platforms, was successfully carried out at the Aksaray Firing Test Area. With the completion of the ground-fired tests of MIDLAS, an important stage has been left behind for the integration of the system into TCG Istanbul, the first of the MİLGEM İ Class Frigates under construction


----------



## Baburfromsarmarkand

Turkey is an old world power and was around for WW1 and WW2. Im not sure why they fell behind but they should be at par.


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> *KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*


Some highlights that prove it still needs work.....


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> Some highlights that prove it still needs work.....
> 
> View attachment 902952
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 902951




*Now , no any problem ... with excellent work*


----------



## MMM-E

*Images from the first flight of Bayraktar KIZILELMA*


We completed our first flight in the KIZILELMA project, which started in 2021, in a record time of 1 year.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603034148880502789


----------



## Ali_Baba

Akritas said:


> Some highlights that prove it still needs work.....
> 
> View attachment 902952
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 902951



It is the first prototype - the manufacturing process will mature and all these issues will resolve themselves when the final "production jigs" are created with the final manufacturing tolerances - versus how this was constructed..


----------



## Akritas

Ali_Baba said:


> It is the first prototype - the manufacturing process will mature and all these issues will resolve themselves when the final "production jigs" are created with the final manufacturing tolerances - versus how this was constructed..


You mentioned the magic word: it's a prototype. This means that its development still has a long way to go, let alone going into production. That it flies with Ukrainian engines, designed in the 60s is a serious drawback. Also, the fact that it is supposed to be stealth should cover the big problem of covering the missiles inside the fuselage.
Finally, countries with a long history in aviation technology and development, it took at least 10 years to reach the final form of the aircraft they designed, which does not mean that it was ready for mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Like a site said in a recent article:

*"The requirements of a program to design, develop and mass produce an aircraft such as the Kizilelma are significantly greater and far more complex than the corresponding procedures for an aircraft such as the Bayraktar piston carrier, or even the Akinci twin-engine turboprop. If the (six months) time gap between the ground movement tests (taxi trials) from the first flight of the South Korean KAI KF-21 Boramae fighter aircraft is not observed, the case is further complicated, since the "taxi trials" of Kizilelma took place in late November. Six months is one thing and one month is another,despite the fact that these are completely different aircraft.

In no way do we underestimate the potential of the Turkish industry and especially Baykar. As we do not underestimate the huge need to find sources of financing and export users of Kizilelma, but also companies outside Turkey that will help in the development of critical systems of..."*


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> You mentioned the magic word: it's a prototype. This means that its development still has a long way to go, let alone going into production.



Mass production in 2023
because Turkish Air Force urgently needs KIZILELMA
and BAYKAR has production capability of 72 KIZILELMA in 2 years


*but there will be 3 variant of KIZILELMA in the next years*

Speed of mach 0,6 with AI-25TLT turbofan engine
Speed of mach 1.35 with AI-322F turbofan engine
Speed of mach 2 with twin engined variant


*AESA RADAR - EOTS*

Aselsan MURAD GaN based AESA Radar with 1.000 T/R modules
*Aselsan will deliver MURAD AESA Radar to BAYKAR in the next month*

AKINCI UCAV also will be equipped with MURAD AESA Radar








*WEAPONS*


150-280 km CAKIR and SOM Cruise Missiles .. land attack and anti-ship capabilities
180+ KUZGUN-TJ Missile

*SOM in service , CAKIR and KUZGUN-TJ in 2023*






*Air to Air Missiles*
25 km BOZDOGAN
100+ km GOKDOGAN
RAMJET powered long range GOKHAN air to air missile which is similar to METEOR

*100+ km GOKDOGAN air to air missile enter service in 2023 ... 
( speed of mach 4 .. two way datalink )*










*Basic Flight Performance Criteria*

500 Nm Combat Radius
35.000 Feet Operational Altitude
5 Hours Endurance
6 Tons Maximum Take-Off Weight
0.6 - 1,35 Mach Cruise Speed
1.5 Tons Payload Capacity
*Advanced Features*

Fully Autonomous Take Off and Landing
Low RCS
Internal weapon bay for stealth flight capability
High Maneuverability
Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
LOS and BLOS ( SATCOM )
Take Off and Landing Capability from Short-Runway Aircraft Carriers
High Situational Awareness with AESA Radar , EOTS


----------



## Ali_Baba

Akritas said:


> You mentioned the magic word: it's a prototype. This means that its development still has a long way to go, let alone going into production. That it flies with Ukrainian engines, designed in the 60s is a serious drawback. Also, the fact that it is supposed to be stealth should cover the big problem of covering the missiles inside the fuselage.
> Finally, countries with a long history in aviation technology and development, it took at least 10 years to reach the final form of the aircraft they designed, which does not mean that it was ready for mass production.



Yes - it is a prototype - but the Turks seems to be moving quickly from prototype to production in a large number of their aviation programmes - there is a sense of urgency in their desire that does not exist in western military programmes - so using historical conventions delivery timeframes of alternative western programmes as a guide of how fast this programme will proceed, is a mistake.


----------



## Akritas

Ali_Baba said:


> Yes - it is a prototype - but the Turks seems to be moving quickly from prototype to production in a large number of their aviation programmes - there is a sense of urgency in their desire that does not exist in western military programmes - so using historical conventions delivery timeframes of alternative western programmes as a guide of how fast this programme will proceed, is a mistake.


Talking to aeronautical engineers, they pointed out to me the following: the difference between the prototype and the experimental is as much as the difference between a bicycle and a motocycle. That is, both are two-wheelers(cycle), have steering and braking system, but they differ in two things: the propulsion system and the load it can carry.
This changes everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ali_Baba said:


> Yes - it is a prototype - but the Turks seems to be moving quickly from prototype to production in a large number of their aviation programmes - there is a sense of urgency in their desire that does not exist in western military programmes - so using historical conventions delivery timeframes of alternative western programmes as a guide of how fast this programme will proceed, is a mistake.


Yes,but isn't that weird? You see countries like USA,France,China,South Korea taking months to years between stages. So how can the Turkish industry rush it up in a few months and still have a quality product?


----------



## Ali_Baba

Foinikas said:


> Yes,but isn't that weird? You see countries like USA,France,China,South Korea taking months to years between stages. So how can the Turkish industry rush it up in a few months and still have a quality product?



Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements. They developed most of the core technology before they went down the route of building their own platforms. Turkey has had access to far more technology that Russia or China has and has not had to develop everything from scratch either. Turkey also has an excellent university system to help support these programmes aswell both for core R&D and also creating world class engineers( i have hired a few turk engineers here in the UK - and there education standard is top notch). The only difference between then, and now - is the pool of trained engineers who are designing platforms and testing/certifying them.

TB2 seems to be working very well and it was "developed" very fast aswell - and results matter and speak for themselves.

They may run into issues with the TFX - given its complexity - but then they have massively derisked that programme with the recent test of the FBW that TFX requires by having a successful test drive of the Kizilelma itself. Developing an unstable FBW is a massive task - and they seemed to have taken the first successful step in developing their own version. They have derisked the airframe by working with BAe on some of its concepts. Turkey are leveraging their local resources and forming partnerships where required and appropriate. Turkey has been building F16s locally with a significant local content, and they have had access to the F16 source code for their versions, allowing their engineers to learn how to build such a software platform...

The only risk remaining with the TFX is the propulsion - but for now that is solved issue for the prototype. The final engine has "plans" but there are significant risks in that space.

These new Turkish systems will take time to mature and debug - but that is the nature of these types of platforms and everyone(inc Pakistan who is buying them) is aware of that.

JMust look at SpaceX !!!! How much did they know about building rockets when they started? Fail fast - fail often was their approach and learn at each cycle. It is a strategy that pushed aside the dogma that surrounded NASA development projects and now SpaceX has established a first of reuseable rockets that land successfully after land, virtually all the time. A market leader in its own right.

Turks will be fine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements. They developed most of the core technology before they went down the route of building their own platforms.


Don't let MMM-E hear that....he'll go berserk on you 😂



Ali_Baba said:


> TB2 seems to be working very well - and results matter and speak for themselves.


TB2 is a different project. It's much more simple,if you can say. I mean,their ambition is to make a 5th generation UNMANNED stealth fighter with crazy abilities. And then a 5th generation stealth fighter. And a gazillion other things at the same time.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Foinikas said:


> TB2 is a different project. It's much more simple,if you can say. I mean,their ambition is to make a 5th generation UNMANNED stealth fighter with crazy abilities. And then a 5th generation stealth fighter. And a gazillion other things at the same time.



Yes - but it is a building block approach and the only new variable that Turkey is dealing with is the FBW for an unstable platform and hosting a jet engine inside one of their platforms. They are building each new block - conquering that block and then moving on.

It is beautiful approach and one that Pakistan should have followed - rather than pretending it could design 5th Gen stealth - eg Azm inside Pakistan, with no history of any other plane designed in Pakistan - ever.

India is very clumsy in her approach and has gone about it "backwards" but they have paid their price and now seem to be moving forward - albeit it - v.v.v. slowly...


----------



## Foinikas

Ali_Baba said:


> t is beautiful approach and one that Pakistan should have followed - rather than pretending it could design 5th Gen stealth - eg Azm inside Pakistan, with no history of any other plane designed in Pakistan - ever.


No idea why Pakistan hasn't done that decades now.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Foinikas said:


> No idea why Pakistan hasn't done that decades now.



Because Pakistan is not a democracy but is infact "a Pakistan Army Mafia state" where intellectual capital is not valued but thuggish brutish corruption promoted by the Pakistani Army and it control of the Pakistan political scene where it looks to reinforce those same values to reinforce and maintain is control over Pakistan ...


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements.



Its not secret , some weapons via collaboration with western-eastnern companies and TOT arrangements

YILDIRIM Ballistic Missile , T122 , T300 MLRS from China
ALTAY Tank with S.Korea
T-155 Howitzer with S.Korea
T-129 Attack Helicopter with Italy
TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship with Spain

and Turkiye learned many things from under license production
but under license production is not TOT ... ( F-16 , Sikorsky S70 , MEKO-200 , Type214 Submarine , etc )


*Turkiye itself has developed/develops hundreds of military projects
Nobody gives critical technologies to Turkiye
Our NATO allies even use arms embargo on Turkiye

Turkiye has 757 military projects*
-- Turboshaft and Turbofan Engines to power T-929 heavy attack Helicopter ,
TFX Fighter Jet , KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet , TISU unmanned stealth Bomber

-- Unmanned technologies ( UCAVs , UGV , unmanned Vessels , unmanned Submarine )
-- Single mode LASER Weapons
-- Hypersonic Electromagnetic Rail Guns
-- Corvette , OPV , FAC , Frigate , Destroyer , AIP Submarine
-- Replenishment Combat Support Ship , MOSHİP , LCT , LST
-- TRNV global positioning and timing system

-- RAMJET , SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic missiles
-- RAMJET powered GOKHAN long range air to air Missile
-- Supersonic decoy Drone

-- SOM , ATMACA , CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ , GEZGIN Cruise Missiles
-- TAYFUN , CENK Ballistic Missiles
-- AKBABA anti-radiation Missile
-- BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles
-- KORKUT , SUNGUR , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER Air Defense Systems

--Radars in bands of VHF, UHF, S, L, C, X, Ku, Ka and even W band
-- Quantum well infrared photodetectors ( HgCdTe , QWIP, InSb , InGaAs )
-- Multilayer microwave ceramic technology
-- Microbolometer-type infrared detector sets
-- Uncooled short wavelength infrared detector sets
-- High Success Multi Precessor CPU Card
-- Video processor chip
-- Engines for AFV , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles
-- Next Generation Combat Management System
-- VLS Vertical Launch System

-- EW technologies
-- GaN based AESA Radars
-- long range guided Bombs to hit even moving targets
-- Anti-radiation and Kamikaze Drones
-- Satellites
-- 20-35 mm CIWS
-- 76 mm naval Gun
-- ATGMs
-- MANPADS
-- E/O Systems
-- Targeting and Jamming Pods
-- Lght and heavy Torpedos
-- Soft-kill and hard-kill counter- measure against Torpedo
-- HELMET for Attack Helicopters and Fighter Jets

and our future
-- Hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV) for Ballistic Missiles
-- Anti gravity technology
-- Big Data, Artificial Intelligence, Autonomy, Robotic Systems and Decision Support Systems (Aselsan exclusive BYORK project )

And many more


*Thanks to ASELSAN , HAVELSAN , ROKETSAN , METEKSAN , TAI , TEI , STM , TUBITAK-SAGE , etc which were established after American arms embargo on Turkiye in 1975*


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> Because Pakistan is not a democracy but is infact "a Pakistan Army Mafia state" where intellectual capital is not valued but thuggish brutish corruption promoted by the Pakistani Army and it control of the Pakistan political scene where it looks to reinforce those same values to reinforce and maintain is control over Pakistan ...



Turkiye produced even Aircraft in 1936-1944
but pro-American politicans blocked Turkish Defense Industry in 1940s-1950s

Thanks to President ERDOGAN who supported Turkish Defense Industry to increase military projects from 62 to 757 between 2003 and 2022


*Turkiye has started developing national defense industry after American arms embargo on Turkiye in 1975*
but all major Turkish military projects have been developed in the last 20 years led by ERDOGAN

*If ERDOGAN had not provided this support to Turkish Defense Industry since 2003, 
Turkiye would not even have a national rifle now*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Foinikas said:


> Don't let MMM-E hear that....he'll go berserk on you 😂



errmmm - you were right on that one it seems - lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> errmmm - you were right on that one it seems - lol



if you know nothing about Turkish military , stop babbling

You are playing dirty game with Foinikas here for defamation Turkish defense industry




Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements.



Prove it or stop lying

*only 2 projects are with western companies*
T-129 Attack Helicopter with Italy
TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship with Spain

nothing else .. under license production is not TOT

*Only one example*
USA-France even dont sale PATRIOT , SAMP-T AD Systems to Turkiye

Turkiye itself has developed HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER low-medium-high altitude AD Systems with 460+ km ERALP GaN based AESA Radar

And Turkiye was become 7th country in the world that developed low-medium-high altitude AD Systems

USA
Russia
China
France
Turkiye
Israel
İran
and India on the way


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey has had access to far more technology that Russia or China has and has not had to develop everything from scratch either.



which one ? USA-Europe even use arms embargo on Turkiye


Canada blocked selling of WESCAM E/O System for Turkish UCAVs 
and Turkiye has developed its own CATS E/O System


USA , The Netherlands , Italy blocked sale of MK-41 VLS , ESSM , RAM , PHALANX , 76mm naval gun , SMART-S RADAR

And Turkiye has developed its own
-- MIDLAS VLS
-- ADVENT CMS
-- CENK-S AESA Radar
-- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
-- AKREP Fire Control Radar
-- FERSAH SONAR
-- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging
-- KATS Infrared Search and Track system
-- MKE 76mm naval gun
-- HISAR-D SAM
-- ATMACA anti-ship Missile
-- GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- ORKA Torpedo
-- HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System


Nobody helps Turkiye to develop weapons


----------



## Foinikas

@Ali_Baba Welcome to the "troll team". Apparently,we are dozens of people from different countries,religion,culture and social class and we are somehow all against MMM-E and his posts,because we are all "ignorant,lying,trolls" who "attack" his posts and threads with "anti-Turkiye propaganda" and "lies".


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> @Ali_Baba Welcome to the "troll team". Apparently,we are dozens of people from different countries,religion,culture and social class and we are somehow all against MMM-E and his posts,because we are all "ignorant,lying,trolls" who "attack" his posts and threads with "anti-Turkiye propaganda" and "lies".



Prove your claims or stop lying

@Ali_Baba gave false info about Turkish defense industry

*only 2 projects are with western companies*
T-129 Attack Helicopter with Italy
TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship with Spain

nothing else ..


Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Prove your claims or stop lying


When I kept asking you to prove your own claims,you ignored me and didn't even give a straight answer. So stop your nonsense and act like a grown man. Enough with your crying and nagging. You're pissing off everyone on the forum.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> When I kept asking you to prove your own claims,you ignored me and didn't even give a straight answer. So stop your nonsense and act like a grown man. Enough with your crying and nagging. You're pissing off everyone on the forum.



What a stupid troll
You and your troll team are crying on my threads since 2021

Prove your stupid claims or stop trolling
jealous idiot from backward Greece which produce nothing


I have proved my claim .. read again troll
*only 2 projects are with western companies*
T-129 Attack Helicopter with Italy
TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship with Spain


now you and @Ali_Baba prove it or stop lying



Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey is not starting from scratch - they have most of the infrastructure they need via collaboration with western companies and TOT arrangements.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS


Are you f telling me that Gokdeniz is not a blatant copy or inspired by Oerlikon's Millenium Gun? 

That MKE 76mm isn't copied or inspired by Oto Melara 76mm? 

That so many of your projects are based on Western,Russian or Chinese equipment?



MMM-E said:


> What a stupid troll
> You and your troll team are crying on my threads since 2021


Here we go again...


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Are you f telling me that Gokdeniz is not a blatant copy or inspired by Oerlikon's Millenium Gun?
> 
> That MKE 76mm isn't copied or inspired by Oto Melara 76mm?
> 
> That so many of your projects are based on Western,Russian or Chinese equipment?



without technology you can not even copy other weapons .. stupid troll

if so easy
go and try copying 757 military projects .. stupid liar troll

Turkish MKE since 1921
Turkish ASELSAN since 1975
Turkish ROKETSAN since 1988

GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS and MKE 76 mm naval gun are 100% Turkish technology and have been developed by Turkish engineers

GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS with 35 mm ATOM airburst ammunition










*Backward Greece can not produce even 35 mm CIWS*


----------



## MMM-E

*President ERDOGAN*

The maximum target range of the TAYFUN Ballistic Missile is 1,000 km , not 561 km


Athens 250 km
Damascus 300 km
Tel Aviv 500 km
Baghdat 500 km
Tehran 700 km
Cairo 750 km

Greece , Egypt , Israel , Iraq , Iran , Libya ( Tobruk )






















Turkish Media Presents New Map: Tayfun's New Range Covers All Of Greece


Turkish media are now presenting new maps that show the Tayfun missile with a longer range. The new maps come following the statements made by Turkish




greekcitytimes.com


----------



## Ali_Baba

MMM-E said:


> What a stupid troll
> You and your troll team are crying on my threads since 2021
> 
> Prove your stupid claims or stop trolling , crying
> jealous idiot from backward Greece which produce nothing
> 
> 
> I have proved my claim .. read again troll
> *only 2 projects are with western companies*
> T-129 Attack Helicopter with Italy
> TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship with Spain
> 
> 
> now you and @Ali_Baba prove it or stop lying



Most of the *military weapons manufacturing infrastructure *that the Turkey is "*now*" using to build "its own designs now" are *derived* from *building weapons under license for Turkey*, or *as a result of TOT arrangements that integrated Turkish companies to be providers of components or subsystems.*

eg ASELSAN started off manufacturing American designed battlefield radios, radars under TOT/license - and then switched over to making its own designs.

Factories that once made F16s and components for the F35 are now making TFX's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Turkey’s defense industry has boomed in the last decade with local designs - yes - and before that - it was making foreign designs under TOT, or components for export to the western countries under TOT arrangements it made for purchasing a number of systems in the last few decades ...

It is delusional to say - that within 10-15 years that Turkey has built all the infrastructure, engineers and institutions from scratch...

Much of Turkey’s defense industry was and in some areas, is still dependent on Western military technology.. eg Turkey’s biggest naval vessel—the 27,000-ton, amphibious assault ship TCG Anadolu—is based on the Spanish Juan Carlo I. A large chunk of Turkey’s modern navy vessels, including the Barbaross class frigates, Yavuz class frigates, and Kılıç class fast attack craft, were designed in Germany...

Turkey’s attempt to build an indigenously produced fighter jet relies on a British company eg BAe to provide support ...

The Altay battle tank is technologically assisted by a South Korean company..

Turkey has done extremely well to try and field so many new local systems - but they are all derived from decades of experience and technological co-operation with the west that helped build the institutions that allow Turkey to try and build these systems at home now with local designs.

Don't call me a liar based of your own delusions of how it takes to build institutions like ASELSAN before they can venture out and build their own designs .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Athens 250 km
> Damascus 300 km
> Tel Aviv 500 km
> Baghdat 500 km
> Tehran 700 km
> Cairo 750 km


Every bullshit Erdogan says,you believe it like a child.


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> eg ASELSAN started off manufacturing American designed battlefield radios, radars under TOT/license - and then switched over to making its own designs.



*You know nothing about Aselsan*

American designed battlefield radios ?
and No any American Radar under license ... stop lying
USA-Europe did not give any TOT to ASELSAN ..... never

only Dutch SMART-S 3D Radar was produced under license by ASELSAN
( but no any TOT )


*ASELSAN was established in 1975 , after American arms embargo on Turkiye in 1975*


Nobody gave any technology to ASELSAN

İn 1980-1981 Aselsan has developed first handheld and back radios
in 1983 Aselsan made the first export for radios
in 1989 Aselsan made the first technology transfer to Pakistan for radios


*ASELSAN itself developed everything ... no any TOT from USA-Europe*

-- Radars in bands of VHF, UHF, S, L, C, X, Ku, Ka , W band

-- GaN based AESA Radars .. land-airborne-naval ( MURAD , ERALP , CENK-S , CAFRAD )

-- Quantum well infrared photodetectors ( HgCdTe , QWIP, InSb , InGaAs )
only USA,Turkiye,Israel,France in the world

-- Microbolometer-type infrared detector sets
-- Uncooled short wavelength infrared detector sets
-- High Success Multi Precessor CPU Card

-- Targeting and Jamming Pods
only USA,Turkiye,Israel,France,Chhina,Russia in the world

-- Electronic Warfare Systems REDET-II , KORAL , SANCAK , VURAL , MILKAR3A

-- IIR and RF seekers

-- E/O Systems

-- Avionics and Navigation Systems
Inertial Navigation Systems both for land and air platforms
Airborne Radios
Multifunction Displays
CDU Flight Management System
Thermal Imaging System
ASELPOD Targeting System
Avionic Central Control Computers


-- Soft-kill and hard-kill counter- measure against Torpedo

-- HEWS Helicopter Electronic Warfare Suite

-- FEWS Fighter Jet Electronic Warfare Suite

-- Microwave Modules
Ttransmitter/receiver modules, front-end modules, frequency converters, power amplifier modules, digital frequency discriminators (DFD), logarithmic video amplifiers (DLVA), filters, monolithic microwave integrated circuits (MMIC)

-- Communication Satellites and surveillance & reconnaissance Satellites
Turkiye is one of 10 countries in the world that developed its own Communication Satellite


Thermal Cameras
Cryptography and Information Security Systems
Military Communication Systems
Guidance and Unmanned Systems
Security Systems
Traffic & Automation Systems
Land and Weapon Systems
Energy Systems
even Healthcare Sytems


*You are saying like USA-Europe gave all those technologies to Turkiye*

You ignore the decades of work and effort of Turkish engineers

only one example
ASELSAN Turkish engineers have developed this technology in 14 years

Quantum well infrared photodetectors ( HgCdTe , QWIP, InSb , InGaAs )
only USA,Turkiye,Israel,France in the world



Ali_Baba said:


> Don't call me a liar based of your own delusions of how it takes to build institutions like ASELSAN before they can venture out and build their own designs .....



get out now ignorant liar


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> Much of Turkey’s defense industry was and in some areas, is still dependent on Western military technology.. eg Turkey’s biggest naval vessel—the 27,000-ton, amphibious assault ship TCG Anadolu—is based on the Spanish Juan Carlo I. A large chunk of Turkey’s modern navy vessels, including the Barbaross class frigates, Yavuz class frigates, and Kılıç class fast attack craft, were designed in Germany...



You are a liar , nothing else

I already said TCG ANADOLU from Spain
Barbaross and Yavuz class Frigates are not Turkish but German MEKO-200 .... stop giving false info


*Turkish technology weapons*

ADA class Corvette
ISTIF class Frigate
TUZLA class Patrol Boat
HISAR class OPV
BAYRAKTAR class LST
TCG UFUK Electronic Warfare Ship
TCG DERYA Replenishment Combat Support Ship 195 m
MOSHİP
Unmanned Vessels

also TF-2000 class Destroyer and MILDEN class AIP Submarine under development

*also Missiles and all subsystems were developed by Turkiye without any TOT*

-- CENK-S and CAFRAD GaN based AESA Radars 
-- MIDLAS VLS
-- ADVENT CMS
-- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
-- AKREP Fire Control Radar
-- FERSAH SONAR
-- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging
-- KATS Infrared Search and Track system
-- MKE 76mm naval gun
-- HISAR-D SAM
-- ATMACA anti-ship Missile
-- GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- ORKA Torpedo
-- HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System


*Ignorant troll team*
It is a little known fact that Turkiye ranks 4th among the world’s luxury yacht producers with 10% of the large yacht production




*Turkiye has one of the strongest Naval industry to produce Ships for even Russia,UK,France,etc*

Chemical Tanker fot The UK





200 m RO-RO Ship for Russia





get out now ignorant liar


----------



## Abid123

It would be extremely impressive if the Turkish defence industry could catch up with that of countries like Germany, UK and France. 

It seems to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## MMM-E

Ali_Baba said:


> Turkey’s defense industry has boomed in the last decade with local designs - yes - and before that - it was making foreign designs under TOT, or components for export to the western countries under TOT arrangements it made for purchasing a number of systems in the last few decades .



not TOT ignorant liar

but under license production and under license production is not TOT

F16 Fighter Jet
Sikorksy S70 Helicopter
AS-532 Helicopter
CN-235 Aircraft
MEKO-200 Frigate
Type 209/214 Submarines


Nobody gave technology transfer for the TFX , HURJET , T-625 , ANKA , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI , KIZILELMA , TISU

*Only Italy gave TOT and IP rights to Turkiye for T-129 Attack Helicopter .. nothing else*


Nobody gave technology transfer for Naval projects
ADA class Corvette
ISTIF class Frigate
TUZLA class Patrol Boat
HISAR class OPV
BAYRAKTAR class LST
TCG UFUK Electronic Warfare Ship
TCG DERYA Replenishment Combat Support Ship 195 m
MOSHİP
Unmanned Vessels
also TF-2000 class Destroyer and MILDEN class AIP Submarine under development


Nobody gave technology transfer for SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles
KALE-AERO itself developed KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine in 12 years ... without any TOT


Nobody gave technology transfer for GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN Air to Air Missiles

Nobody gave technology transfer for HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER Air Defense Systems

Nobody gave technology transfer for ORKA and AKYA Torpedos

Nobody gave technology transfer for Radars in bands of VHF, UHF, S, L, C, X, Ku, Ka , W band

Nobody gave technology transfer for GaN based AESA Radars .. land-airborne-naval ( MURAD , ERALP , CENK-S , CAFRAD )

Nobody gave technology transfer for Electronic Warfare Systems REDET-II , KORAL , SANCAK , VURAL , ILGAR , ARES-2N , HEWS , MILKAR-3A , HAVASOJ , NAZAR

Nobody gave technology transfer for Targeting and Jamming Pods ASELPOD , MEHPOD

Nobody gave technology transfer for Quantum well infrared photodetectors ( HgCdTe , QWIP, InSb , InGaAs )


Nobody gave technology transfer for IIR and RF seekers , E/O Systems , Avionics and Navigation Systems and HELMET for Attack Helicopters and Fighter Jets

Nobody gave technology transfer for Communication Satellites and surveillance & reconnaissance Satellites TURKSAT-6A , GOKTURK-2 , GOKTURK-3 , RASAT , IMECE


also
-- TRNV global positioning and timing system
-- RAMJET , SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic missiles
-- RAMJET powered GOKHAN long range air to air Missile
-- Supersonic decoy Drone
-- CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ , GEZGIN Cruise Missiles
-- TAYFUN , CENK Ballistic Missiles
-- AKBABA anti-radiation Missile
-- long range guided Bombs to hit even moving targets
-- Anti-radiation and Kamikaze Drones
And hundreds of other military projects


Liar troll team
*You are saying like USA-Europe gave all those technologies to Turkiye*

You ignore the decades of work and effort of Turkish engineers in Aselsan , Roketsan , Havelsan , Meteksan , TAI , TEI , STM , TUBITAK-SAGE


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye has its own agenda 2017-2028*



ROKETSAN
DELTA V Space Technologies

*ROKETSAN Space Program*

Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020

Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 SLV: 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027












*Critical systems and stages have been verified*
-- Solid-Propellant Rocket Motor with Thrust Vector-Control feature
-- Liquid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Aerodynamic hybrid control driven by Thrust Vector Control, and electromechanically controlled propulsion
-- Multiple firings in space by the Liquid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Precise orientation control in space environment
-- Inertial Precision Navigation based on national sensors and a national Global Positioning System Receiver
-- Capsule detachment in space
-- Various structural and chemical materials and advanced processing techniques


*Hypersonic SR1-0 Rocket to carry 100 kg payload to 300 km altitude in 2023*

Length : 15 m
Diameter : 1.35 m









1.700 km Chinese DF-21 Ballistic Missille ( length of 10,7 m and diameter of 1,4 m )

2.500 km Pakistani Shaheen-2 Ballistic Missille ( length of 17,5 m and diameter of 1,4 m )

Turkish SR1-0 Rocket ( length of 15 m and diameter of 1,35 m )




*DELTA V Space Technologies - TUBITAK Space

Moon Research Program (AYAP-1 )

Turkiye has its own space program to reach the Moon by 2023-2024*
Hard landing : 2023-2024
Soft landing : 2028

DeltaV Space Technologies has developed the hybrid propulsion system that will carry the spacecraft developed by TÜBİTAK Space to the Moon

After tests in earth orbit, DeltaV's hybrid engine will fire to enter lunar orbit


SORS is a probe rocket system with hybrid fuel engine technology that will be used primarily for the 2023-2024 hard landing on the Moon.

Hypersonic SORS was fired with liquid oxidizer and solid paraffin, had vertical firing tests in 2021. ( 300 km altitude )







*Delta-V belongs to Turkiye and 100% Turkish technology*
The World’s first sounding rocket launch using a paraffin/liquid oxygen propellant pair






*2019*
Türkiye‘s largest rocket engine firing with a liquid oxidizer









*2021*
Development of novel hybrid rockets with World’s highest thrust density






2022
The firing of the first hybrid propulsion system that developed for orbital operations













Homepage


Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace SORS Sounding Rocket HİS In-Space Propulsion Unit Services & Products Enabling Technologies for Space Access



deltav.com.tr


----------



## MMM-E

*450+ km ERALP Early Warning Radar enter service*


Aselsan ERALP is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its GaN AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture.
ERALP has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges


----------



## MMM-E

*TFX ( MMU )*


One of the most important defense industry projects in Turkiye the National Combat Aircraft has passed a critical stage in the construction process, and the construction of the TFX ( MMU ) is nearing the end

The integration of the F110 type engines was also successfully completed.

Roll out : 18.03.2023


----------

